# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أجمل ما قيل في مدح الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم -للمشاركة-

## أم كريم

الغربُ يهزأ بالنبيِّ ومـا دَرَوا
فـي مــــدحــــه تتـنافس الأقلامُ
وبذكـره يـزهــو بـنـــــا الإسلامُ
أنا إن كتبتُ الشعرَ أمدح سيدي
طه فهـذا الـفــــخــــرُ والإكرامُ 
فَلَكَ المهابةُ في القلوب جميعِها
واليك يا خيــرَ الأنامِ ســــــلامُ 
فيك المكارمُ والـعـــلا قد مُثِّلَتْ
أنت النبي القائدُ المـــِقـــــــ  ــدامُ
إني أرى الكلماتِ قد وَجَمَتْ أسىً
حزناً. وصـمتُ الــواجمين كلامُ
قد قال: عذراً يا محـــــمدُ حالُنا
تبكي له الأيامُ والأعــــــــــ  وامُ 
الغربُ يهزأ بالنبيِّ ومـا دَرَوا
أن الـنـبـيَّ أعـــــزَّهُ الــــعلاَّمُ
فلذا كتبت وخافقي جمرُ اللَّظى
والعينُ مني دمـــعُها ســـجَّامُ
لكنني ساءلت نفسي قائــــــلا:
أيخاف من نبح الكلاب هُمامُ؟!
أيُدَنَّسُ البحرُ العظيمُ وما حوى 
وماً إذا سبحت به الأقـــــزامُ؟!
أتُرَوِّعُ الأُسْدَ الضراغِمَ فأرةٌ؟!
أم هل يُقَطَّعُ بالغصون حسامُ؟!
فمحمدٌ بدرُ الــــــدجى وبنورهِ
ملأَ الوجودَ تآلــــــفٌ وســـلامُ
فبهديه كــــــم زالـــت الأوهامُ
وبكفه كم حُـــــطِّمَـــ  ت أصنامُ
فلْتطرقوا يا غربُ رأساً خانعاً
فوجوهُكـم تبـاً هــــــي الأقدامُ

الشيخ الشاعر : مصطفى قاسم عباس

----------


## أم كريم

*بـمــكــةَ نـــــورٌ قـــــد سَـــــرَى وضـــيـــاءُ = تَـــنَــــزَّل  َ بـالــبُــشــرى فــنِــعـــمَ الـــلــــواءُ*

*سَــــرَى بـكـتــابِ الــلِــه يـنـشــر هَــدْيَـــه = فـــلِـــلأرضِ مـــنـــه رحـــمــــةٌ وشـــفــــاءُ*

*إمـــامُ الـهُــدَى خـيــرُ الـبـريَّـة مـــا لــــه = عـلــى الـدهــر بـيــن العـالـمـيـن كــفــاءُ*

*شـفـيـع الـــورى إن ضـــجَّ كـــلٌّ بـذنـبـه = ولــــم تـقـتــرب مِـــــن قـــــدرِه الأنـبــيــاءُ*

*ألـسـتَ تــرى إيــوان كـسـرى تـصـدَّعـتْ = دعــائــمـــه فـــارفَــــضَّ وهْـــــــو قــــــــواءُ*

*وأُثْـبِــتَ فـــي الـجــنِّ الـشـهـابُ فـردَّهــم = حـيــارَى، لـهــم عـنــد الـخـطـوب نـــداءُ*

*وأشــرقـــت الـدنــيــا ســــــرورًا وفـــرحـــةً = تـسـامــتْ إلـيــهــا أرضُــهـــا والـســمــاءُ*

*تلـبِّـي نــداء الـحــق مِـــن كـــلِّ وجـهــةٍ = وتـهـتــف بــاســم الله؛ نِــعْــمَ الــدعـــاءُ*

*إلــــى خــاتــم الـنُّـبَّــاء تُـنْـصِــتُ للهُدَى = وقـــــــد غَـمَــرَتْــهـ  ـا نــــشــــوةٌ ورجــــــــاءُ*

*يــرتِّــلُ آيـــــاتٍ مـــــن الله قـــــد دعـــــتْ = إلـــى خـيــر عُـقـبــى والـقـلــوبُ ظــمــاءُ*

*فَـخُــذْهــا بـفــضــل الله خــيـــرَ هـــدايـــةٍ = وإن صَــرَفَــتْــه  ـــم غـــفـــلـــةٌ وعَـــــمـــــا  ءُ*

*أتــانـــا بــفــضــل الله يَــفْــصِــلُ بـيـنــنــا = فــكـــلٌّ أمـــــام الـفــصــل فــيـــه ســــــواءُ*

*دعــوتَ فـمـا تخـشـى عـــداوةَ مُـبْـغِـضٍ = ولِــلْــحــقِّ عـــنـــد الـطـالـبــيــن بـــهــــاءُ*

*صــــدوقٌ أمــيــنٌ لــــم تَـشُـبْــه ثـمـامــةٌ = ولِـلـصــدقِ بــيــن الـسـامـعـيـن عـــــلاءُ*

*تُــقَــوِّمُ بـالـشــورى الـنـفــوسَ تـحـسُّـبًــا = لــقـــولِ بـغــيــضٍ مـــــا لــديـــه حــيـــاءُ*

*وتـجـلــو نــفــوسَ المـؤمـنـيـن بـرحـمــةٍ = ولِــيــنٍ لـــــه بــيـــن الـقــلــوب صــفـــاءُ*

*عـجــبــتُ لـــقـــومٍ كـــذبـــوكَ وشــايــعــوا = ضـغـائـنـهـم، والـــحـــقُّ مــنــهــا بــــــراءُ*

*بسطـتَ رداءَ الصـبـر والحِـلـم حولـهـم = ولـو شـئـتَ جــادت بالـعـذابِ السـمـاءُ*

*وقــلــتَ لــهــم إنــــي مـــــن الله مــنـــذرٌ = وربُّــــك يــهـــدي للهُدَى مـــــن يــشـــاءُ*

*لـهـم كـــلَّ يـــومٍ مـنــكَ دعـــوةُ صـــادقٍ = ومــنــهــم جُـــحـــودٌ دُونـــهــــا وعـــــــداءُ*

*أيرجون غير الحق في الأرض شِرعةً = فــلــيـــس وراء الــــحــــق إلا الــعَـــمـــاء  ُ*

*دعـــوتَ إلـــى ديـــن الــسَّــلام بـحـكـمـةٍ = لـهــا فــــي قــلــوب المُخْـبِـتِـيـ  نَ دعــــاءُ*

*وجمَّعتَ شَمْـلَ العالميـن علـى الهُـدَى = لــهـــم بـــهُـــداكَ الـمُـسْـتَـبِـ  يـنِ ضـــيـــاءُ*

*وجـاهـدتَ بالـقـول السـديـدِ فـمـن يَــزِغْ = فــنـــارُ الــوغَـــى فـيــهــا لـــــذاكَ وفـــــاءُ*

*وسـبَّـح للـرحـمـن فـــي يـــدك الـحـصـى = ولـــكــــنْ قـــلــــوبُ الـغـافـلــيــن هـــــــواءُ*

*فـإنْ يجحـدوا فالضغـنُ أعمَـى قلوبهـم = ولــــيــــس لـــحـــقـــدِ الــحــاقــديــ  ـن دواءُ*

*أهُـمْ يَقْسِـمـون الفـضـل سبـحـان ربِّـنـا = وهـــــل لــهـــمُ عــنـــد الـقــضــاءِ إبــــــاءُ*

*لـــقـــد غـــرَّهـــم شـيـطـانــهــم فــأذلَّــهـــم = فـســاءَ لــهــم ســعــيٌ وســــاء الــجــزاءُ*

*وربُّــــك غــفَّــارٌ لــمــن تــــاب واهــتــدى = ومـــــا يُـقْــنِــطُ الـبـاغـيــن إلا الـشــقــاءُ*

*ومـــــن يـعـتـصــمْ بالله يُــهْـــدَ سـبـيـلَــه = ولـيــس ســـوى هـــذا الـسـبـيـل نــجــاءُ*

*دعــوتَ إلــى الرحـمـن لـســتَ بـطـالـبٍ = بـــهـــا مَــغــرمًــا والــغــارمــون شـــكَـــاءُ*

*فَــنَــبِّــئْ  ــهُــمُ أنَّ الأمـــــــــــ  ورَ مـــــردُّهــــ  ــا = إلـــى الله يـقـضـي بـيـنـنـا مــــا يــشــاءُ*

*وقـل لــذوي الأضـغـان مـوتـوا بغيظـكـم = فــلــيــس لِــمَــكْـــرِ الـمــاكــريــن بـــقــــاءُ*

*ألا إنَّ وعــــــــــدَ الله حــــــــــقٌّ وإنـــــمـــــا = عـــن الـحــق دومًـــا يـغـفـل الأشـقـيــاءُ*

*عَفَفـتَ عـن الدنيـا ولــو شـئـتَ نلتَـهـا = وكــــــــلُّ مــــتــــاعٍ يــعــتــريــه الــفـــنـــاءُ*

*تـنـاهَــى إلــيــكَ الـمـجــد فــهْــو مــؤمِّــلٌ = لــديـــكَ عــــــلاءً لــــــم يَــطُــلْــه عــــــلاءُ*

*تـقـابِـل بالحُـسْـنَـى الـمـســيءَ وتـتـقــي = بـحِـلـمٍ هَــــوَى فــــي ســاحِــه الـجُـبَـنَـاءُ*

*وتـغـضَــبُ لـلـرحـمــن لــيـــس لـحــاجــةٍ = بـنـفـســكَ فـلـيـنـطِـقْ بــهـــا الــشــهــداءُ*

*فمـاذا يقـول الشعـر مِــن بـعـد أن تــلا = شــهـــادة رب الــعـــرش وهْـــــي كــفـــاءُ*

*سـمـوتَ بـهـا عـــن مـدحـهـم وثنـائـهـم = وحـسْــبُــكَ مِـــــن رب الـعــبــاد الـثــنــاءُ*

*فـصـلَّــى عـلــيــكَ الله فـــــوق سـمــائــه = وآتــــاكَ مــــا يـرضـيــكَ كــيــف تــشـــاءُ*
شعر/ حسن عبد الفتاح خلف الحضري

----------


## أم كريم

تعجب الخلق من دمعي ومن ألمي * وما دروا أن حبي صغته بدمي 


استغفر الله ما ليلى بفاتنتي * ولا سعاد ولا الجيران في أضمِ 



لكن قلبي بنار الشوق مضطرم * أف لقلب جمود غير مضطرم 


منحت حبي خير الناس قاطبة * برغم من أنفه لا زال في الرغم 


يكفيك عن كل مدحٍ مدحُ خالقه * وأقرأ بربك مبدأ سورة القلم 


شهم تشيد به الدنيا برمتها * على المنائر من عرب ومن عجم 


أحيابك الله أرواحاقداندثرت * في تربة الوهم بين الكأس والصنم 


نفضت عنها غبار الذل فاتقدت * وأبدعت وروت ما قلت للأمم 


ربيت جيلا أبيا مؤمنا يقظا * حسو شريعتك الغراء في نهم 


محابر وسجلات وأندية * وأحرف وقواف كن في صمم 


فمن أبو بكر قبل الوحي من عمر * ومن على ومن عثمان ذو الرحم 


من خالد من صلاح الدين قبلك * من مالك ومن النعمان في القمم 


من البخاري ومن أهل الصحاح * ومن سفيان والشافعي الشهم ذو الحكم 


من ابن حنبل فينا وابن تيمية * بل الملايين أهل الفضل والشمم


من نهرك العذب يا خير الورى اغترفوا* أنت الإمام لأهل الفضل كلهم


ينام كسرى على الديباج ممتلئ * كبرا وطوق بالقينات والخدم 


لا هم يحمله لا دين يحكمه * على كؤوس الخنا في ليل منسجم 


أما العروبة أشلاء ممزقة * من التسلط والأهواء والغشم


فجئت يا منقذ الإنسان من * خطر كالبدر لما يجلي حالك الظلم 


أقبلت بالحق يجتث الضلال * فلا يلقى عدوك إلا علقم الندم 


أنت الشجاع إذا الأبطال ذاهلة * والهندواني في الأعناق واللمم


فكنت أثبتهم قلبا وأوضحهم * دربا وأبعدهم عن ريبة التهم 


بيت من الطين بالقرآن تعمره * تبا لقصر منيف بات في نغم 


طعامك التمر والخبز الشعير * وما عيناك تعدو إلى اللذات والنعم 


تبيت والجوع يلقى فيك بغيته * إن بات غيرك عبد الشحم والتخم 


لما أتتك "قم الليل" استجبت لها * العين تغفو وأما القلب لم ينم 


تمسى تناجي الذي أولاك نعمته * حتى تغلغلت الأورام في القدم


أزيز صدرك في جوف الظلام سرى * ودمع عينيك مثل الهاطل العمم


الليل تسهره بالوحي تعمره * وشيبتك بهود آية "استقم"


تسير وفق مراد الله في ثقة * ترعاك عين إله حافظ حكم 


فوضت أمرك للديان مصطبرا * بصدق نفس وعزم غير منثلم


ولىّ أبوك عن الدنيا ولم تره * وأنت مرتهن لا زلت في الرحم


وماتت الأم لمّا أن أنست بها * ولم تكن حين ولت بالغ الحلم


ومات جدك من بعد الولوع به * فكنت من بعدهم في ذروة اليتم


فجاء عمك حصنا تستكن به * فاختاره الموت والأعداء في الأجم


ترمي وتؤذى بأصناف العذاب * فما رئيت في كوب جبار ومنتقم


حتى على كتفيك الطاهرين رموا * سلا الجزور بكف المشرك القزم


أما خديجة من أعطتك بهجتها * وألبستك ثياب العطف والكرم


غدت إلى جنة الباري ورحمته * فأسلمتك لجرح غير ملتئم 


والقلب أفعم من حب لعائشة * ما أعظم الخطب فالعرض الشريف رمي


وشج وجهك ثم الجيش في أحد * يعود ما بين مقتول ومنهزم 


لما رزقت بإبراهيم وامتلأت به * حياتك بات الأمر كالعدم 


ورغم تلك الرزايا والخطوب وما * رأيت من لوعة كبرى ومن ألم 


ما كنت تحمل إلا قلب محتسب * في عزم متقد في وجه مبتسم


بنيت بالصبر مجدا لا يماثله * مجد وغيرك عن نهج الرشاد عمى


يا أمة غفلت عن نهجه ومضت * تهيم من غير لا هدى ولا علم 


تعيش في ظلمات التيه دمرها * ضعف الأخوة والإيمان والهمم 


يوم مشرقة يوم مغربة * تسعى النيل دواء من ذوي سقم 


لن تهتدي أمة في غير منهجه * مهما ارتضت من بديع الرأي والنظم 


ملح أجاج سراب خادع خور * ليست كمثل فرات سائغ طعم


إن اقفرت بلدة من نور سنته * فطائر السعد لم يهوى ولم يحم 


غني فؤادي وذابت أحرفي * خجلا ممن تألق في تبجيله كلمي 


يا ليتني كنت فرداً من صاحبته * أو خادماً عنده من أصغر الخدم 


تجود بالدمع عيني حين أذكره * أما الفؤاد فللحوض العظيم ظمي 


يا رب لا تحرمني من شفاعته * في موقف مفزع بالهول متسم


ما أعذب الشعر في أجواء سيرته * أكرم بمبتدأ منه ومختتم


أبدعت ميمية بالحب شاهدة * أشدوا بها من جوار البيت والحرم 


بقدر عمرك ما زادت وما نقصت * والفضل فيها لرب الجود والكرم 


تغنيك رائعتي عن كل رائعة * مما سيأتي ومما قيل في القدم 


لأنها من سليل البيت أنشدها * لجده في بديع الصوت والنغم 


إن كان غيري له من حبكم نسب * فلي أنا نسب الإيمان والرحم 


إن حل في القلب أعلى منك منزلة * في الحب حاشا إلهي بارئ النسم


فمزق الله شرياني وأوردتي * ولا مشت بي إلي ما أشتهي قدمي


الدكتور\ناصر الزهراني

----------


## أم كريم

ألم تر أن الله خلَّد ذكره *** إذ قال في الخمس المؤذن: أشهد 
وشقّ له من اسمه ليجله *** فذو العرش محمود وهذا محمد

----------


## أم كريم

*الحبيب المصطفى ()

*يا خير من خلق الإله من لبابات الثّرى
بالخلق ميّزك الإله ، كذلك الخلق ارتقى
يا صفوة الأخيار يا خير حبيب مصطفى
صلى عليك الله يا علم الهدى
***
بالعلم أفردك الإله وأنت أمـيّ رعى
أوحى إليك الذّكر بالقول الذى لا يفترى
في أروع الإعجاز من ربّ تعالى واستوى
صلى عليك الله يا علم الهدى
***
يا خير من ذكر اللّسان ممّن تصيبهم النّوى
في مدحك الشـّرف التـّليد ، بمدحك الشّعر ارتوى
بذكرك ترقى النّفوس ، بحبّك الحبّ ارتقى
صلى عليك الله يا علم الهدى
***
يا من رقى حين ارتقى وزاده الله علا
ليزور أولى القبلتين ويؤمّ فيها الأنبيا
ليخرق السّبع الطّباق ويزور جنّات العلا
صلى عليك الله يا علم الهدى

الشاعرعادل سعداوي

----------


## أم كريم

وكذا النبىّ فقد رَمَوه بسبهم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: // ولرسمهم عيناىَ تنهملان ِ

رسموا النبىَّ وأفحشوا فى وصفهم :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: / وتطاولوا فى السِّرِّ والإعلان
ِ
حادوا عنْ الحقّ الذى هو دينُنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: // فبكفرهم لم يختلفْ شخصان ِ

فاللهُ أخزاهم وأبطلَ فعلهم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: / ففعالهم أبدا إلى خسران ِِ

واللهِ لو علموا جلالَ جمالهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: / لتحيرا فى وصفه الثقلان ِ

البدرُ والشمسُ المنيرةُ وجهُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: / يتعاقبان ِ تعاقبَ الأزمان ِ

قلْ : خيرُ خلقِ اللهِ هذا المصطفى :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  منْ غير تزويدٍ ولا نقصان ِ

صلى عليه اللهُ فى ملكوته  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: // وعلى جميع الأهل والإخوان ِ

على خيطر جمال الدين

----------


## أم كريم

يقول حسان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه :

وأحسنَ منكَ لم تر قط عيني ... وأجملَ منكَ لم تلد النساءُ 
خُلقت مُبرّأً من كل عيبٍ ... كأنك قد خلقتَ كما تشاءُ .

----------


## أم كريم

بأبي وأمي أنت يا خيـر الـورى 
وصـلاةُ ربـي والسـلامُ معـطـرا

يا خاتـمَ الرسـل الكـرام محمـدٌ 
بالوحي والقرآن كنـتَ مطهـرا

لك يـا رسـول الله صـدقُ محبـةٍ 
وبفيضها شهِـد اللسـانُ وعبّـرا

لك يـا رسـول الله صـدقُ محبـةٍ 
فاقتْ محبةَ مَن على وجه الثـرا

لك يـا رسـول الله صـدقُ محبـةٍ 
لا تنتهـي أبـداً ولـن تتغـيـرا

لـك يـا رسـول الله منـا نصـرةٌ 
بالفعـل والأقـوال عمـا يُفتـرا

نفديك بـالأرواح وهـي رخيصـةٌ 
من دون عِرضك بذلها والمشترا

للشـر شِرذمـةٌ تطـاول رسمُهـا 
لبستْ بثوب الحقد لونـاً أحمـرا

قد سولـتْ لهـمُ نفوسُهـم التـي 
خَبُثَتْ ومكرُ القومِ كـان مدبَّـرا

تبّت يـداً غُلَّـتْ بِشـرّ رسومِهـا 
وفعالِهـا فغـدت يمينـاً أبتـرا

الديـنُ محفـوظٌ وسنـةُ أحمـدٍ 
والمسلمون يدٌ تواجِـه مـا جـرى

أوَ ما درى الأعداءُ كم كنـا إذا 
ما استهزؤوا بالدين جنداً مُحضَرا

الرحمـةُ المهـداةُ جـاء مبشِّـرا 
ولأفضـلِ الأديـان قـام فأنـذرا

ولأكـرمِ الأخـلاق جـاء مُتمِّـمـاً 
يدعو لأحسنِهـا ويمحـو المنكـرا

صلـى عليـه اللهُ فـي ملكـوتـه 
ما قام عبدٌ فـي الصـلاة وكبّـرا

صلـى عليـه اللهُ فـي ملكـوتـه 
ما عاقب الليـلُ النهـارَ وأدبـرا

صلـى عليـه اللهُ فـي ملكـوتـه 
ما دارت الأفلاكُ أو نجـمٌ سـرا

وعليـه مـن لـدن الإلـهِ تحيـةٌ 
رَوْحٌ وريحـانٌ بطـيـب أثـمـرا

وختامُها عـاد الكـلامُ بمـا بـدا 
بأبي وأمي أنت يا خيـرَ الـورا

----------


## أم كريم

إمامَ المُرسلينَ فداكَ رُوحــي .........وأرواحُ الأئمةِ والدُّعــــاةِ
رسولَ العالمينَ فداكَ عرضي .............وأعراضُ الأحبّةِ والتُّقــاةِ
ويا علم الهدى يفديك عمري.........ومالي.. يا نبي المكرماتِ!!
ويا تاج التُّقى تفديك نفسي ............ونفسُ أولي الرئاسةِ والولاةِ
فداكَ الكون يا عَطِرَ السجايا...............فما للناس دونك من زكاةِ
فأنتَ قداســة ٌ إمَّـا استُحلّتْ ...........فذاكَ الموتُ من قبل الممات!!
ولو جحد البريّةُ منك قــولاً...........لكُبّوا في الجحيم مع العُصاةِ
وعرضُك عرضُنا ورؤاكَ فينا................بمن  زلة الشهادةِ والصــلاةِ
رُفِعْتَ منازلاً.. وشُرحت صدرا..............ودينُكَ ظاهرٌ رغمَ العُداةِ
وذكرُكَ يا رســـولَ اللهِ زادٌ.............تُضا  ُ بهِ أسَاريرُ الحَيَــاةِ
وغرسُك مُثمرٌ في كلِّ صِقع ٍ.............وهديُكَ مُشرقٌ في كلِّ ذاتِ
ومَا لِجنان ِ عَدنٍ من طريقٍ ..............بغيرِ هُداكَ يا علمَ الهُــداةِ
وأعلى اللهُ شأنكَ في البَرَايا............وتلكَ اليومَ أجلى المُعجزاتِ
وفي الإسراءِ والمعراج ِ معنى............لقدرك  َ في عناقِ المكرماتِ
ولمْ تنطقْ عنْ الأهواءِ يوما.............وروحُ القدسِِ مِنكَ على صِلاتِ
بُعثتَ إلى المَلا بِرّاً ونُعمى...............و  ُحمى.. يا نبيَ المَرْحَمَاتِ
رَفَعْتَ عن البريّةِ كلُّ إصرٍ...............وأنتَ لدائها آسي الأُســاةِ
تمنّى الدهرُ قبلك طيفَ نورٍ.................فك  ن ضياكَ أغلى الأمنياتِ
يتيمٌ أنقذ َ الدّنيا.. فقيــــر ...........ٌأفاضَ على البريّةِ بالهِبَــاتِ
طريدٌ أمّنَ الدنيـا.. فشـادت ..............على بُنيانِهِ أيدي البُنَــاةِ..
رحيمٌ باليتيمة والأُسارى............  ..رفيقٌ بالجهولِ وبالجُنَاة 
ِكريمٌ كالسحابِ إذا أهلّت ............شجاعٌ هدَّ أركانَ البُغَاةِ
بليغٌ علّم الدنيــا بوحي ................ٍولم يقرأ بلوح ٍ أو دواةِ
حكيمٌ.. جاءَ باليُسْرى.. شَفيقٌ .........فلانتْ منهُ أفئدة ُ القُسـاةِ
فمنكَ شريعتي.. وسكونُ نفسي ...........ومنكَ هويتي.. وسمو ذاتي
ولي فيكَ اهتداءٌ .. واقتفـاءٌ............  ....لأخلاقِِ العُلا والمَكْرماتِ
وفيك هدايتي.. وشفاءُ صدري ..........بعلمكَ أو بحلمكَ والأناةِ
ومنك شفاعتي في يومِِ عَرْض ٍ...........ومن كفيّكَ إرواءُ الظُّماةِ
ومنك دعاءُ إمسائي وصحوي ............وإقبالي وغمضي والتفاتي
رسولَ اللهِ قد أسبلتُ دَمْعــي ...........ونزَّ القلبُ من لَجَجِ ِ البُغَاةِ
فهذي أمّــةُ الإسلام ضجّـتْ .........وقد تُجبى المُنى بالنائباتِ!!
هوانُ السيفِ من هُونِ المُباري ...........ولِينُ الرمحِ من لِينِ القناةِ
وقد تَشفى الجسومُ على الرزايا .........ويعلو الدينُ من كيدِ الوشاةِ!!
وفي هزِّ اللواءِ رؤى اتحــادٍ............و  لمُّ الشمل ِ من بعد الشتاتِ !!
وقد تصحو القلوبُ إذا اسْتُفزّتْ ...........ولَفحُ التَّارِ يوقظ ُ من سُبَاتِ!!
ألا بُترتْ روافدُ كلِّ فــضٍّ .............تمرّغَّ في وحــول ِ السيئاتِ
ألا أبْـلِغْ بَنِـي عِلمـان عنّي ......وقد عُدَّ العميلُ من الجُنَـاةِ !!
أراكمْ ترقصونَ على أَســانا........وتَ  سْتَحْلون مَيْـلَ الغانيـاتِ!!
وإن مسَّ العدوَ مَسيسُ قَرح ....... ٍرفعتمْ بيننا صوتَ النُّعــاةِ!!
وإنْ عَبستْ لكم "ليزا"1 خَنَعْتمْ ......خُنوع َ المُوفضينَ إلى مَنـاةِ !! 

وإن ما هَاجتْ الشُبُهاتُ خُضْتم ...... ْبألسنةٍ شِحاح ٍ فاجــراتِ !!"
حوارُ الآخرِ " استشرى فذبّوا ......عن المعصومِ ألسنةَ الجُفاةِ !!
وصوت " الآخرِ " استعلى فردّوا ......عن الهادي سهامَ الإفتئاتِ
رميتمْ بالغلو دُعــاة ديني........ فهل من حُجّةٍ نحو الغُلاة ؟!!
أكُـــرّارٌ على قومي كُمــاةٌ......وفي عينِ المصيبةِ كالبنات ِ؟!!
ومن يرجو بني عِلمان عوناً ...كراجي الروح ِ في الجسـدِالرفات  

رسولَ الحُبِّ في ذكراك قُربى .......وتحتَ لواكَ أطواقُ النجــاةِ 

عليك صلاةُ ربِّكَ ما تجلَـى.......ضياءٌ  اعتلى صوتُ الهُداةِ 

يحارُ اللفظُ في نجواكَ عجـزا ........وفي القلب اتِّقادُ المورياتِ 

ولو سُفكـتْ دمـانا ما قضينا .......وفاءك والحقوقَ الواجبـاتِ....

*للشاعر:صالح العمري*

----------


## أم كريم

*عدمنا خيلنا إن لم تروها*** تثير النقع موعدها كــداء
يبارين الأعـنة مصعــدات *** على أكتافها الأسل الظـماء
تظل جيـادنا مـتمـطـرات *** تلـطمهن بـالـخمر الـنساء
فإما تعرضواعنااعتمرن  ـا *** وكان الفتح وانكشف الغطاء
وإلا فاصبروا لجـلاد يـوم *** يـعز الـله فـيه ما يـشاء
وجـبريل أمـين الله فـينا *** وروح القدس لـيس لـه كفاء
وقال الله قد أرسـلت عبدا *** يقول الحق إن نفع الــبلاء
شـهدت به فـقوموا صدقوه *** فـقلتم لا نـقـوم ولا نـشـاء
وقال الله قد يـسرت جنـدا ً*** هـم الأنصار عرضتها اللقاء
لنـا في كل يوم من معد *** سـباب أو قـتـال أو هـجــاء
فنحكم بالقوافي من هجانا *** ونـضرب حـين تختلط الدماء
ألا أبلغ أبا سفيان عني **** فـأنـت مـجـوف نـخـب هـواء
بأن سيوفنا تركتك عـبدا *** وعـبد الدار سـادتها الإماء


هـجوت مـحمدا فأجبت عنه ***  وعـند الـله في ذاك الجزاء
أتـهجوه ولـست لـه بكفء ***   فــشركـما لـخيركما الفداء
هـجوت مـباركا برا حنيفا *** أمــين الـله شـيمته الوفاء
فـمن يـهجو رسول الله منكم ***  ويـمدحه ويـنصـره ســـواء
فـإن أبـي ووالـده وعرضي *** لعـرض مـحمـد مـنكم فــداء

شاعر الرسول حسان بن ثابت
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حسان بن ثابت يمدح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 


يقول 




لـمَّـا نـظرتُ إلى أنـوارهِ ســـطعـت ***  وضعتُ من خيفةٍ كفي على بصري


خوفاً على بصري من حسن صورته  ***  فـلـسـتُ أنـظُـــرُهُ إلّا عـلـى قـدَري


أنــوار من نــورهِ فـي نــورهِ غـرقـت  *** والوجه مثلُ طلوعِ الشمسِ والقمـرِ


روحٌ من النورِ في جسـمٍ من القمرِ  ***  كَـحُـلَّـةٍ نُـسِـجَـت بالأنُـجُـمِ الـزُهـرِ


 صلى الله عليه وسلم 

* * * * *

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*قصيدة القاضي عياض في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*

http://www.feqhweb.com/vb/t14616.html

----------


## أم كريم

النورُ أشـرق بالميامـنِ  رتَّـلا = آياتـه القمـر المنيـر  وبجَّـلا

نورٌ أضاء المَشْرِقَيْنِ  وجـاوزتْ = أعلامـه الآفـاق هَدْيًـا  أمْثـلا

عَلَـمُ النبـوة لاح فـي عليائـه = فتقهقرت جـن الغوايـة  خُـذَّلا

وتصدعتْ أعلام كسـرى هيبـةً = لمَّا جَلَا من نور أحمد مـا  جَـلَا

يومٌ كأن الدهـر حـل  رحالـه = فيه فلبَّى الأمـس والغـد  مُثَّـلا

يا رايةً رُفعتْ بنـورك  تهتـدي = في نورها الدنيـا بهـاءً  أكمـلا

يا صفوة الرسل الكرام وخاتم الـ(م)  ـنُّبَّاء يا خير الورى مَهْـدَ العـلا

أُرسلت بالنور المبين إلى  الورى = فضلًا من الرحمن شـاء تَفَضُّـلا

يهدي به الرحمن من شاء  الهدى = ويضل مَنْ تَخَذَ الضلالة  معقـلا

يـا صادقًـا بَـرًّا أمينًـا دينـه = من وحي ربك بالعـلاء  تنـزَّلا

إن كذبوك فـإنَّ صدقـك  بَيِّـنٌ = يهدي له الرحمن صمًّـا  جنـدلا

أو يخذلوك فـإن ربـك ناصـرٌ = وملائك الرحمـن حولـك نُـزَّلا

وكفاك شر الهازئيـن فأصبحـوا = للنـاس أمثـالًا وباتـوا  خُـذَّلا

تدعو إلى الرحمن دعـوة واثـق = وتذود عن حوض الشريعة أعزلا

وتلين في القول اتقـاء  فظاظـة = وتجود بالمعروف سمحًـا مُقْبِـلا

وتجود بالعفو الجمبل عن المسيـ = ئ سماحـة وتكرمًـا  وتفضُّـلا

آيـات ربـك لا تـزال  مؤيـدًا = لك ناصرًا لِمَنِ استطـاب تعقُّـلا

وحباك بالمعـراج كامـلَ نعمـةٍ = حين ارتقيت بفضله فوق  العـلا

وأراك آيـات تجلَّـى نـورهـا = فَبِأَيِّهَا كفـروا ورامـوا  موئـلا

وهجرت دار الشرك هجْرَ  مؤمِّلٍ = فتحًا قريبًـا قـد أتـاك  مهلـلا

وحَّدت بين الخزرجين  فأصبحوا = روحين في جسد يشُـوق تأمُّـلا

العـدل روحٌ والشريعـة منهـجٌ = قد سـاد آفـاق الدُّنـا مستقبـلا

أتممت بالحسنى المكارم فانتهـت = فوق الذرا بين الشمائـل منـزلا

وأريت أهل الكفر كيـف مآلهـم = وكذاك من ضل الهدَى أو ضُلـلا

هدَّمت صـرح بنائهـم فتهدَّمـوا = وتركتهـم عبـرًا وراءك هُمَّـلا

وبراية الشورى أقمـت دعائمًـا = للديـن تهـدي مـن أراد تمثُّـلا

فبأي شيءٍ يكفرون على المـدى = أم ما يجيـب مجيبهـم  متعلـلا

إن يحْرقوا دستورك الأبـديَّ  أو = يبغوا فسـادًا فـي البريـة أرذلا

فالله ربـك قـد رعـاه بحفظـه = والله خير الحافظين على  المـلا

ليـرد كيـد العابثيـن  فكلـمـا = ظنوا الصبـاح رأوه ليـلًا أليـلا

والموكب الماضي إلـى عليائـه = سيظل أسمى العالميـن وأفضـلا

شعر/ حسن عبد الفتاح خلف الحضري

 4/10/2010م

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## أم كريم

هذه ابيات من قصيدة لشاعر عريق في قريحة الشعر لكن لا يكرم نبي بأرضه!!!
الى رسول الله صلوات ربي وسلامي عليه

سماك في لوح الغيوب محمدا رب مقر للمحامد مبدع
تسيار مجدك في الزمان مخلد يحدوه من يرجو النجاء فيمنع
وسدت في عين الزمان سوادها لم لا يمجد سيد وسميذع
جبريل يزجي في صحائف صدره بالنور والآي الشرائع تشرع
انا في رحابك يارسول الله لا أطريك قدرك بل احوم واخشع
ولرب مزجاة ترف على فم هي في الجوانح عبرة وتضرع
ضمختُ فاهي والقصيد بمدحة قصدت نداك ومرقما يتضوع
والخلق في يوم الزحام رواجف فرقا ووحدك شافع ومشفع
حسب العلا ألا يعبر مجحف بك جنة الخلد التي لا تفرع
جاز اصطبارُك طوق كل محمل كمدا فجازاك "العروج" المودع
وآممت اي الخلق في سمت التقى رسلا على مرقاك لاتتمنع
فبلغت سدرة منتهى لاينتهي بشر إليه ولا ملاك اطوع
محمد رشاد محمود

----------


## أم كريم

*قــــــــــال خدني هاهم عداة محمد**** من جديد أبدوا عداء لأحمــد
أظهـروا البغض وهو بغض ذميم**** في رسوم بها الإساءة يقصــد
أظـــــــهـــرو  ا هجو خير خلق وقالوا:**** ذاك رأي محرر لا مقــيـد
قــلــت للخدن صادقا: هكذا الحقـــــد تبدى في الغرب والحقد أســـود
حــســــــدوا المصطفى وكل حسود**** في دنا الناس كلها لا يسود
حسدوا المصطفى وكل من الحـــــساد أبدى مافي الصدور وأوعـــد
حســـــــدوا المصطفى وأذوه ظلما**** ولمؤذي الرسول لعن مؤبـــــد
إي وربـــــــــي ففي صحائفهم شتــــــــم أجل في الصدور حقد توقـــد
فاســـــــــــأ  لوهم ماذا عنـــــــيتم برسم**** فيه نيل من النبي محمــد؟
إن تكونـــــــــــ  وا لشرعه قد كرهتم**** فاخسؤا فالإسلام دين مخلد
لوعرفتم قدر الرســـــول لقمــــــــــتم**** بثناء عليه في كل مشهــــــــــد
لو عرفتم فضل الرســـــول وكنتم**** قد درستم بالعدل سيرة أحمـــد
لو عرفتم خــــــــلق الرســــــول لقلتم**** خلقه فاق خلق كل مسـود
لو عرفتم شرع الرســــول لذدتم**** عن حماه المنيع في كل معـــهد 
هاهم المنصفـــــــــ  ون منكم حبوه**** من قديم مدحا به الكتب تشهـد
لو رأى المصطـــفى مشاكلنا الكبـــــرى لأبدى الحلول فورا وســــــدد
هكذا قال شاهـــــــــــد من ذوي الفكـــــرلديكم والحق يبدى ويحـمــــد
لا رعى الله من قلى سيد الرســـــــــــ  ــــل ولا من عادى الإله وألحــــد
(عرفـــــــوه وأنكـــــــــــ  ـــــــروه) وكل**** كتم الحق وافترى وتمــرد
هكذا الكافــــــــــ  ـــــــرون في كل أزما**** ن وتاريخهم بذلك يشـــهد
أيها المسلمـــــــون ذبوا بجد**** عن حمى المصطفى الكريم المؤيــد
فلتقولوا طرا بصــــــــــوت قوي**** قول حق والحق يعلوا ويقصـــد:
نحن أحبــــــــــــ  ــــاب أحمد نقتفيه**** حبذا من قفا الرسول الممجـــد
كلنا مؤمن وربي برســـــــــــل الـــــله منهم موسى وعيسى وأحـــمـد
كلنا مؤمن بكتــــــــــــ  ــــب الاله الـــــحق تبا لمن لذي الكتب يجـــــحد
ليس في الديــــــــــن أن يفرق بين الـــــرسل والكتب مسلم قد تشــهد
إنما الأنبيـــــــــ  ــــــاء في الدين إخوا**** ن ودين الإسلام دين موحــد
أوما بشر المســـــــــــ  ـــــــــيح بني يعـــــقوب من قبل بالنبي محــــمد؟
لو رآه موســــــــــــ  ــــــــــــى لأ من فورا**** بنبي الهدى ولم يــتردد
يا خصوم النبـي كفوا اذاكم**** عن حمى المصطفى الرسول المـــسدد
لم يزدكم سب النبـــــــــي سوى كر**** ه مدى الدهر في البلاد مؤبد
حسبنا أنكم عجــــــــــــز  تم جميعا**** عن بلوغ المرام في سب أحمــد
كم رمى المشـــــــــــ  ـــــــركون أحمد بالضـــــروكل آذى ولم يـــتـــودد
كم رمى المشــــركون أحمد بالسحـــــر وقالو في الذكر: سحر مؤكــــــد
كم رمى المشـــركون أحمد بالشعـــــر وقالوا في الوحي : شعر مــــــردد
غير أن الرســـــــــــ  ـــــــــــول قابلهم بالـــــصبر والعفو عنهم وتجلــد
بعضــــــــــــ  ـــــــهم لج في الأذى فأتاه**** في دناه فورا عذاب مشدد
أيها المســـــــــــ  ـــــــــلم العزيز تمسك**** كل حين بهدي احمد تسعـد
وارض بالمصــــطفى رسولا وبالاســـــلام دينا واشكر لربك واحمـــــــد
وإذا ما جنى العــــــــــــ  ــدا اليوم فاعلم**** ان ذا نعمة مدى الدهر يحسـد
هكذا المرســـــــــل  ون من قبل أوذوا**** بل رموا بالتكذيب والله يشهد
فعلى المصـــــــــــ  ـــــــطفى الحبيب صلاة**** وسلام من ربنا يتجـــدد
(ما أقام الصــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــل اة من عبد اللـــــه) وماتاب مسلم وتعبــــد

أقول: جادت القريحة بهذه القصيدة في شهر ربيع الاول سنة 1429 هـ دفاعا عن جناب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
الشاعر ابراهيم نجاح*

----------


## أم كريم

*قال جابر بن سمرة رضي الله عنه -كما عند مسلم في الصحيح- قال: (خرجت في ليلة أضحيان -أي: القمر فيها مكتمل- فرأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه حلة حمراء، فجعلت أنظر إلى القمر وأنظر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلهو عندي أجمل من القمر)*

----------


## أم كريم

أبهى من البدر في ليل التمام *** وقل أسخى من البحر بل أرسى من العلم
أصفى من الشمس في نطق وموعظة *** أوفى من السيف في حُكم وفي حِكمِ
ما مدحتك خلت النجم يحملني *** وخاطري بالسنا كالجيش محتدم 

دفاع الصحابة عن نبيهم عليه الصلاة والسلام: ثبت في صحيح مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها: أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - قال لحسان بن ثابت - رضي الله تعالى عنه -: "إن روح القدس لا يزال يؤيدك ما نافحت عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -".
فويل لهم من وصفهم أشرف الورى *** بما اختلقوا من عندهم والتزعم
وهل أنكروا إلا فضائل جمةً          *** وهل يبصر الخفاش والنور ساطع 

كلمات لذلك الموتور تقول له: قع أنت ومن معك أو طيروا فإنا نعرف قدر نبينا، ونحن له فدى ومعه على الهدى، ولو في سم الخياط أو مثل حد الصراط، كلمات عبر عنها أولنا ويقولها آخرنا ومات عليها سلفنا، ويلقى عليها خلفنا بإذن ربنا، وحسان إمامنا:
فإن أبي ووالده وعرضي    لعرض محمد منكم وقاء


يا بن عبد الله روحي فيك والهة  *** والجوى قد بات في قلبي وفي مقلي 
حبك المشغول في صدري أتيه به *** خير ما قدمت من فعلي ومن عملي
بعد حب الله أنت الحب أنقشه   *** في ثنايا القلب يا ريحانة الرسل
ليتني ألقاك يوم العرض مبتسماً   *** وأوافي كفك البيضاء بالقبل

وذكر القاضي عياض في الشفا (2/218) قصة عجيبة لساخرٍ بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -! وذلك أن فقهاء القيروان وأصحابَ سحنون أفتوا بقتل إبراهيم الفزاري، وكان شاعرًا متفننًا في كثير من العلوم، وكان يستهزئ بالله وأنبيائه ونبينا محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فأمر القاضي يحيى بن عمر بقتله وصلبه، فطُعن بالسكين وصُلب مُنكسًا. وحكى بعضُ المؤرخين أنه لما رُفعت خشبته، وزالت عنها الأيدي استدارت وحوَّلته عن القبلة، فكان آيةً للجميع، وكبَّر الناسُ، وجاء كلبٌ فولغ في دمه!!
قل لباغ نال منه مشرعاً فينا هداه *** هل يضر الشمس شيء أقزم تبت يداه 
حاربوه يا عداه كلنا اليوم فداه    *** واسمعوا نبض قلوب يبلغ الكون صداه

ألا يا محب المصطفى زد صبابة   *** وضمخ لسان الذكر منك بطيبه
ولا تعبأن بالمبطلين فإنما          ***  علامة حب الله حب حبيبه 

أعداؤك ولوا للعدم   *** وبقيت عزيزاً كالعلم 
تاريخك شمس تتجلى    ***  بل أنت حياة للأمم
أتراهم سخروا من وجه *** حر كالشمس بلا تهم
يتلالأ كالبدر وقوراً في  *** ليل التم على الظُلَمِ
أتراهم سخروا من وجه *** كم بات يناجي في عظم 
يتحدر دمعي من جفني *** في در ساجٍ منتظم 
أتراهم سبوا لحيته كم  *** سال الدمع بها بدمي 
وكأن بقايا الماء بها     *** لوضوء نجم في القمم 
بجميل صفاتٍ في ذات *** في قلب زاكٍ في كرم 
فصلاة تترى وسلام    *** يا خير الدنيا كلهم 

رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/Sharia/0/44877/#ixzz28SbKEiUD

----------


## أم كريم

جوتة الأديب الألماني: "إننا أهل أوربة بجميع مفاهيمنا، لم نصل بعد إلى ما وصل إليه محمد، وسوف لا يتقدم عليه أحد، ولقد بحثت في التاريخ عن مثل أعلى لهذا الإنسان، فوجدته في النبي محمد … وهكذا وجب أن يظهر الحق ويعلو، كما نجح محمد الذي أخضع العالم كله بكلمة التوحيد"

----------


## أم كريم

يا حادِيَ العِيسِ يَمِّمْ حَيَّ  ذِي  سَلَمِ        وَاهدِ القَوَافيْ  إلى  مَنْ  حُبُّهمْ  بدَمِي
إنْ ضاعَ دَرْبُ الهَوى والعَينُ في سَقَمِ        فاركَبْ نَسِيماً أتى منْ  رَوضَةِ  الحَرَمِ
أَرضٌ بِها مِنْ  رِياضِ  الخلدِ  مُقتطَفٌ        بِالنُّورِ يَزهُو، وحُسنٌ طابَ  مِنْ  أَكَمِ
•     •     •     •     •
هلْ تَسأَلُونِيْ  عَنِ  الأَشواقِ  وَالعَلَمِ؟        أمْ عَنْ دُموعِيْ وَمَدحِي سَيِّد  الأُمَمِ؟
ما أُشرِكَتْ في مَدِيح ِ المُصطَفَى مُهَجٌ        بَلْ لا إِلهَ سِوَى  الرَّحمن  ِ  في  النُّظُمِ
لكِنَّ  ربِّي  أَحبَّ   المُصطفى   وَدَعا        صَلُّوا  وَأَثنُوا،  وَحُبُّ  اللهِ  ذُو   قِدَمِِ
•     •     •     •     •
يا لائِمِي في  الهَوَى  العُذْرِيِّ  لا  تَلُمِ        وَاسْمَعْ نِدائِيْ إلى  الدَّيَّانِ  في  الظُّلَمِ
فَالرُّوحُ طَابَتْ على الأَعْتابِ  هائمةً        تشدُوْ بِدَمْعٍ،  وَدَمعُ  العَينِ  ذُوْ  كَلِمِ
رُحْماكَ أرجُوْ، وهَلْ إيَّاكَ  مِنْ  رَحِمِ        فَاقْبَلْ  عُبَيداً  أتَى  يَبكِيْ   مِنَ   النَّدَمِ
•     •     •     •     •
د. ناصر بن خالد الحاج حامد

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بطيبة َ رسمٌ للرسولِ ومعهدُ
حسان بن ثابت  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط: 

بطيبة َ رسمٌ للرسولِ ومعهدُ
منيرٌ، وقد تعفو الرسومُ وتهمدُ

ولا تنمحي الآياتُ من دارِ حرمة ٍ
بها مِنْبَرُ الهادي الذي كانَ يَصْعَدُ

ووَاضِحُ آياتٍ، وَبَاقي مَعَالِمٍ،
وربعٌ لهُ فيهِ مصلى ً ومسجدُ

بها حجراتٌ كانَ ينزلُ وسطها
مِنَ الله نورٌ يُسْتَضَاءُ، وَيُوقَدُ

معالمُ لم تطمسْ على العهدِ آيها
أتَاهَا البِلَى ، فالآيُ منها تَجَدَّدُ

عرفتُ بها رسمَ الرسولِ وعهدهُ،
وَقَبْرَاً بِهِ وَارَاهُ في التُّرْبِ مُلْحِدُ

ظللتُ بها أبكي الرسولَ، فأسعدتْ
عُيون، وَمِثْلاها مِنَ الجَفْنِ تُسعدُ

تذكرُ آلاءَ الرسولِ، وما أرى
لهَا مُحصِياً نَفْسي، فنَفسي تبلَّدُ

مفجعة ٌ قدْ شفها فقدُ أحمدٍ،
فظلتْ لآلاء الرسولِ تعددُ

وَمَا بَلَغَتْ منْ كلّ أمْرٍ عَشِيرَهُ،
وَلكِنّ نَفسي بَعْضَ ما فيهِ تحمَدُ

أطالتْ وقوفاً تذرفُ العينُ جهدها
على طللِ القبرِ الذي فيهِ أحمدُ

فَبُورِكتَ، يا قبرَ الرّسولِ، وبورِكتْ
بِلاَدٌ ثَوَى فيهَا الرّشِيدُ المُسَدَّدُ

وبوركَ لحدٌ منكَ ضمنَ طيباً،
عليهِ بناءٌ من صفيحٍ، منضدُ

تهيلُ عليهِ التربَ أيدٍ وأعينٌ
عليهِ، وقدْ غارتْ بذلكَ أسعدُ

لقد غَيّبوا حِلْماً وعِلْماً وَرَحمة ً،
عشية َ علوهُ الثرى ، لا يوسدُ

وَرَاحُوا بحُزْنٍ ليس فيهِمْ نَبيُّهُمْ،
وَقَدْ وَهَنَتْ منهُمْ ظهورٌ، وأعضُدُ

يبكونَ من تبكي السمواتُ يومهُ،
ومن قدْ بكتهُ الأرضُ فالناس أكمدُ

وهلْ عدلتْ يوماً رزية ُ هالكٍ
رزية َ يومٍ ماتَ فيهِ محمدُ

تَقَطَّعَ فيهِ منزِلُ الوَحْيِ عَنهُمُ،
وَقَد كان ذا نورٍ، يَغورُ ويُنْجِدُ

يَدُلُّ على الرّحمنِ مَنْ يقتَدي بِهِ،
وَيُنْقِذُ مِنْ هَوْلِ الخَزَايَا ويُرْشِدُ

إمامٌ لهمْ يهديهمُ الحقَّ جاهداً،
معلمُ صدقٍ، إنْ يطيعوهُ يسعدوا

عَفُوٌّ عن الزّلاّتِ، يَقبلُ عُذْرَهمْ،
وإنْ يحسنوا، فاللهُ بالخيرِ أجودُ

وإنْ نابَ أمرٌ لم يقوموا بحمدهِ،
فَمِنْ عِنْدِهِ تَيْسِيرُ مَا يَتَشَدّدُ

فَبَيْنَا هُمُ في نِعْمَة ِ الله بيْنَهُمْ
دليلٌ به نَهْجُ الطّريقَة ِ يُقْصَدُ

عزيزٌ عليْهِ أنْ يَحِيدُوا عن الهُدَى ،
حَريصٌ على أن يَستقِيموا ويَهْتَدوا

عطوفٌ عليهمْ، لا يثني جناحهُ
إلى كَنَفٍ يَحْنو عليهم وَيَمْهِدُ

فَبَيْنَا هُمُ في ذلكَ النّورِ، إذْ غَدَا
إلى نُورِهِمْ سَهْمٌ من المَوْتِ مُقصِدُ

فأصبحَ محموداً إلى اللهِ راجعاً،
يبكيهِ جفنُ المرسلاتِ ويحمدُ

وأمستْ بِلادُ الحَرْم وَحشاً بقاعُها،
لِغَيْبَة ِ ما كانَتْ منَ الوَحْيِ تعهدُ

قِفاراً سِوَى مَعْمورَة ِ اللَّحْدِ ضَافَها
فَقِيدٌ، يُبَكّيهِ بَلاطٌ وغَرْقدُ

وَمَسْجِدُهُ، فالموحِشاتُ لِفَقْدِهِ،
خلاءٌ لهُ فيهِ مقامٌ ومقعدُ

وبالجمرة ِ الكبرى لهُ ثمّ أوحشتْ
دِيارٌ، وعَرْصَاتٌ، وَرَبْعٌ، وَموْلِدُ

فَبَكّي رَسولَ الله يا عَينُ عَبْرَة ً
ولا أعرفنكِ الدهرَ دمعكِ يجمدُ

ومالكِ لا تبكينَ ذا النعمة ِ التي
على الناسِ منها سابغٌ يتغمدُ

فَجُودي عَلَيْهِ بالدّموعِ وأعْوِلي
لفقدِ الذي لا مثلهُ الدهرِيوجدُ

وَمَا فَقَدَ الماضُونَ مِثْلَ مُحَمّدٍ،
ولا مثلهُ، حتى القيامة ِ، يفقدُ

أعفَّ وأوفى ذمة ً بعدَ ذمة ٍ،
وأقْرَبَ مِنْهُ نائِلاً، لا يُنَكَّدُ

وأبذلَ منهُ للطريفِ وتالدٍ،
إذا ضَنّ معطاءٌ بما كانَ يُتْلِدُ

وأكرمَ حياً في البيوتِ، إذا انتمى ،
وأكرمَ جداً أبطحياً يسودُ

وأمنعَ ذرواتٍ، وأثبتَ في العلى
دعائمَ عزٍّ شاهقاتٍ تشيدُ

وأثْبَتَ فَرْعاً في الفُرُوعِ وَمَنْبِتاً،
وَعُوداً غَداة َ المُزْنِ، فالعُودُ أغيَدُ

رَبَاهُ وَلِيداً، فَاسْتَتَمَّ تَمامَهُ
على أكْرَمِ الخيرَاتِ، رَبٌّ مُمجَّدُ

تَنَاهَتْ وَصَاة ُ المُسْلِمِينَ بِكَفّهِ،
فلا العلمُ محبوسٌ، ولا الرأيُ يفندُ

أقُولُ، ولا يُلْفَى لِقَوْلي عَائِبٌ
منَ الناسِ، إلا عازبُ العقلِ مبعدُ

وَلَيْسَ هَوَائي نازِعاً عَنْ ثَنائِهِ،
لَعَلّي بِهِ في جَنّة ِ الخُلْدِ أخْلُدُ

معَ المصطفى أرجو بذاكَ جوارهُ،
وفي نيلِ ذاك اليومِ أسعى وأجهدُ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*عَلى طلل الحَبيب وذبا عَن عِرضه !
*http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=292419

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكم الله خيرا

ربّاك ربك جل من رباك

 للشاعر : الأستاذ محمد القرن

 ربّاك ربك جل من رباك *** ورعاك في كنف الهدى وحماك

 سبحانه أعطاك فيض فضائل *** لم يعطها في العالمين سواك

 سوّاك في خلق عظيم وارتقى *** فيك الجمال فجلّ من سواك

  الله أرسلك إلينا رحمةً *** ما ضلّ من تبعت خطــاهُ خطـــاك

 أنت الذي حنّ الجمادُ لعطفه *** وشكا لك الحيوان يوم رءاك

 والجذع يسمعُ بالحنين أنينه *** وبكاؤه شوقاً إلى لقياك

 ماذا يزيدك مدحنا وثناؤنا *** والله بالقـــرآن قد زكـــاك

  إني لأرخص دون عرضك مهجتي *** روحٌ تروح ولايمس حماك

   لك يا رسول الله نبض قصائدي *** لو كان قلب للقصـــيد فــداك

 روحي وأبنائي وأهلي كلهم *** وجميع ما حوت الحياة فداك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

خير البرية من عرب ومن عجم @ محمد خير مبعوث بدين هدى
الهاشمي الذي شاعت رسالته @ حقا و أسخى الورى في المكرمات يدا
هو البشير النذير المستضاء به @ ومن بإحسانه عم الأنام ندى
وأنه خير من يمشي على قدم @ وأنه خير مولود ومن ولدا
صلى عليه إله العرش ماطلعت @ شمس وما سار سار بالفلا وجدا

(( من كتاب المصطفى من أناشيد الصفا ))
http://www.bdayt-m.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2750
* * *

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## أبوعثمان المصرى

لعائض القرنى
أنـصـت لميـمـة مــن أمـــم * * * مدادها مـن معانـي نـون و القلـمِ 

سالت قريحـة صـب فـي محبتكـم * * * فيضـاً تدفـق مثـل الهاطـل العمـمِ 

 كالسيل كالليل كالفجر اللحـوج غـدا * * * يطوي الروابي ولا يلوي علي الأكـمِ

أجش كالرعد في ليـل السعـود و لا * * * يشابه الرعد في بطش و فـي غشـمِ

 كدمع عيني إذا مـا عشـت ذكركـم * * * أو خفقِ قلبٍ بنار الشـوق مضطـرمٍ

يـزري بنابغـة النعمـان روانقهـا * * * و مَنْ زهير ؟ و ماذا قال فـي هـرمِ 

 دع سيف ذي يزنٍ صفحـاً ومادحـه * * * و تبّعـا وبنـي شــداد فــي إرمِ 

و لا تعرّج علـي كسـرى و دولتـه * * * وكـل أصيـد أو ذي هالـة و كمـي 

 و انسخْ مدائح أرباب المديـح كمـا * * * كانـت شريعتـه نسـخـا لدينـهـمِ

رصّعْ بهـا هامـة التأريـخ رائعـة * * * كالتاج في مفـرق بالمجـد مرتسـمِ

 فالهجر و الوصل و الدنيا وما حملـتْ * * * و حبُ مجنـونِ ليلـى ضلـة لعمـي 

دع المغاني و أطـلال الحبيـب و لا * * * تلمح بعينـك برقـاً لاح فـي أضـمِ 

 و انسَ الخمائـلَ و الأفنـان مائلـة * * * وخيمـةً و شويهـان بـذي سـلـمِ 

هنـا ضيـاء هنـا ري هنـا أمــلٌ * * * هنـا رواء هنـا الرضـوان فاستلـمِ

 لو زُينتْ لامرء القيس انزوى خجـلاً * * * ولو رآهـا لبيـدُ الشعـرِ لـم يقـمِ 

ميمية لـو فتـي بوصيـر أبصرهـا * * * لعـوذوه بـرب الـحـل و الـحـرمِ 

 سل شعرَ شوقي أيروي مثل قافيتـي * * * أو أحمد بن حسين فـي بنـي حكـمِ 

ما زار سوقَ عكـاظ مثـلُ طلعتِهـا * * * هامتْ قلوبٌ بها مـن روعـة النغـمِ 

 أُثني علي منْ ؟ أتدري من أبجلـه ؟ * * * أمـا علمـت بمـن أهديتـه كلمـي 

في أشجع الناسِ قلبـاً غيـر منتقـم * * * و أصدق الخلق طـراً غيـر متهـمِ

 أبهى من البدر في ليل التمـام و قـل * * * أسخى من البحر بل أرسى من العلـمِ

أصفى من الشمسِ في نطق و موعظةٍ * * * أمضى من السيف في حكم و في حكمِ

 أغرٌ تشـرق مـن عينيـه ملحمـةٌ * * * من الضياء لتجلـو الظلـم و الظلـمِ 

 في همة عصفت كالدهـر و اتقـدتْ * * * كم مزقت من أبي جهل و من صنـمِ

أتي اليتيـم أبـو الأيتـام فـي قَـدَرٍ * * * أنهـى لأمتـه مـا كـان مـن يُتـمِ

 محرر العقـل بانـي المجـد باعثنـا * * * من رقدة في دثار الشـرك و اللمـمِ

بنـور هديـك كحلـنـا محاجـرنـا * * * لمـا كتبنـا حروفنـا صغتهـا بـدمِ

 من نحـن قبلـك إلا نقطـةٌ غرقـتْ * * * في اليم بل دمعة خرساء فـي القـدمِ 

أكـاد أقتلـع الآهـات مـن حُرقـي * * * إذا ذكرتـكَ أو أرتـاعُ مـن ندمـي 

 لما مدحتـك خلـتُ النجـمَ يحملنـي * * * و خاطري بالسنـا كالجيـش محتـدمِ 

شجعـتُ قلبـي أن يشـدو بقافـيـة * * * فيك القريض كوجه الصبـح مبتسـمِ 

 صه شكسبير من التهريـج أسعدنـا * * * عن كل إلياذة ما جـاء فـي الحكـمِ 

الفرسُ و الرومُ و اليونان إن ذكـروا * * * فعنـد ذكـراه أسمـال علـى قـزمِ

 هـم نمّقـوا لوحـة للـرق هائمـةً * * * و أنت لوحـك محفـوظ مـن التهـمِ

أهديتنا منبـر الدنيـا و غـار حـرا * * * و ليلـة القَـدر و الإسـراء للقمـمِ 

 و الحوضَ و الكوثرَ الرقراق جئت به * * * أنت المزمل في ثـوب الهـدى فقـمِ 

الكـونُ يسـأل و الأفـلاكُ ذاهـلـة * * * و الجنُ و الإنسُ بين الـلاء والنعـمِ

 و الدهر محتلـف و الجـو مبتهـجٌ * * * و البدر ينشـق و الأيـام فـي حلـمِ 

سربُ الشياطينِ لما جئتنـا احترقـتْ * * * و نار فارس تخبو منـك فـي نـدمِ 

 و صفد الظُلْم و الأوثان قـد سقطـت * * * و مـاء سـاوة لمـا جئـت كالحمـمِ 

قحطان عدنان حازوا منـك عزتهـم * * * بـك التشـرّفُ للتأريـخ لا بـهـمِ 

 عقود نصرك في بـدر و فـي أحـد * * * و عدلاً فيـك لا فـي هيئـة الأمـمِ

شـادوا بعلمـك حمـراء و قرطبـة * * * لنهرك العذب هب الجيل و هو ظمـي

 و من عمامتك البيضـاء قـد لبسـت * * * دمشـق تـاج سناهـا غيـر منثلـمِ 

رداء بغـداد مـن برديـك تنسجـه * * * أيدي رشيـد و مأمـون و معتصـمِ 

 و سدرة المنتهـى أولتـك بهجتهـا * * * علي بسـاط مـن التبجيـل محتـرمِ 

دارستَ جبريل آيـات الكتـاب فلـم * * * ينس المعلـم أو يسهـو و لـم يهـمِ

 اقـرأ و دفتـرك الأيـام خـط بــه * * * وثيقة العهد يا من بـر فـي القسـمِ 

قربـت للعالـم العـلـوي أنفسـنـا * * * مسكتنا متـن حبـل غيـر منصـرمِ

 نُصرتَ بالرعب شهراً قبـل موقعـة * * * كأن خصمك قبل الحرب فـي صمـمِ 

إذا رأوا طفـلاً فـي الجـو أذهلهـم * * * ظنوك بين بنود الجيـش و الحشـمِ

 بك استفقنـا علـي صبـح يؤرقـه * * * بلال بالنغمـة الحـرّا علـي الأطـمِ

إن كان أحببت بعـد الله مثلـك فـي * * * بدو و حضر و من عرب و من عجمِ 

 فلا اشتفى ناظري من منظـر حسـن * * * ولا تفـوه بالقـول السديـد فـمـي

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصيدة ( نهج البرده ) لأمير الشعراء أحمد شوقي**
فَلا تَسَل عَـن قُرَيـشٍ كَيـفَ حَيرَتُهــا***وَ  َيـفَ نُفرَتُهـا فـــي السَهـلِ وَالعَلَـمِ*
*تَساءَلواعَـن عَظيـمٍ قَـــــــد أَلَــمَّ بِـهِـم***رَمـى المَشايِـخَ وَالـــــوِلـدا  نِ بِاللَـمَـمِ*
*ياجاهِليـنَ عَلـى الـهـــــادي وَدَعـوَتِـهِ***  َـل تَجهَلـونَ مَكــانَ الصـادِقِ العَلَـمِ*
*لَقَّبتُمـوهُ أَميـنَ القَـومِ فــــــــي صِـغَـرٍ***وَمـا الأَميـنُ عَلـى قَـــــــــولٍ بِمُتَّـهَـمِ*
*فـاقَ البُـدورَ وَفــــــاقَ الأَنبِيـاءَ فَـكَـم***بِالخُ  قِ والخَلقِ مِن حُسـنٍ وَمِـن عِظَـمِ*
*جـــاءَ النبِيّـونَ بِالآيـاتِ فَاِنصَـرَمَـت**  *وَجِئتَـنـا بِحَكـيـمٍ غَـيــــــــــر  ِ مُنـصَـرِمِ*
*آياتُـهُ كُلَّمـا طــــــــــالَ الـمَـدى جُــدُدٌ***يَزين  ـهُـنَّ جَـــــــــــلا  لُ العِـتـقِ وَالـقِـدَمِ*
*يَكـــــــــــا  دُ فـي لَفـظَـةٍ مِـنـهُ مُشَـرَّفَـةٍ***  وصيـكَ بِالحَـقِّ وَالتَقـوى وَبِالــرَحِـمِ*
*يــا أَفـصَـحَ الناطِقـيـنَ الـضــادَ قاطِبَةً***حَديث  كَ الشَهـــــــدُ عِندَ الذائِـقِ الفَهِـمِ*
*حَلَّيـتَ مِـن عَطَـــــلٍ جيـدَ البَيـانِ بِـهِ***فـي كُـــــلِّ مُنتَثِـرٍ فـي حُسـنِ مُنتَظِـمِ*
*بِكُـلِّ قَـــــــــــــ  ولٍ كَـريـمٍ أَنــتَ قائِـلُـهُ****تُح  ـيِ القُلــــوبَ وَتُحـيِ مَيِّـتَ الهِـمَـمِ*
*سَـرَت بَشائِــــــرُ باِلـهـادي وَمَـولِـدِهِ***  ي الشَرقِ والغَربِ مَسرىالنورِ في الظُلَمِ*
*تَخَطَّفَـت مُهَـجَ الطاغيـنَ مِـن عَــرَبٍ***وَطَي  ّـرَت أَنفُـسَ الباغيـنَ مِــن عُجُـمِ*
*ريعَت لَها شَـرَفُ الإيـوانِ فَاِنصَدَعَـت***  ِن صَدمَةِ الحَقِّ لا مِـن صَدمَـةِالقُـدُ  مِ*
*أَتَيـتَ وَالنـاسُ فَوضـــى لا تَمُـرُّ بِهِـم***إِلّا عَلـــــى صَنَـمٍ قَـد هـامَ فـي صَنَـمِ*
*وَالأَرضُ مَملــوءَةٌ جَــوراً مُسَـخَّـرَةٌ***  ِكُــــــلِّ طاغِيَـةٍ فـي الخَـلــقِ مُحتَـكِـمِ*
*مُسَيطِرُالفُــ  ــرسِ يَبغـي فــي رَعِيَّـتِـهِ***  َقَيصَرُالــــ  رومِ مِـن كِبـرٍأَصَـمُّ عَــمِ*
*يُعَذِّبـانِ عِبــــــــــاد  َ الـلَـهِ فــي شُـبَـهٍ***وَيَذ  َـحـانِ كَـمــــــــا ضَحَّـيـتَ بِالغَـنَـمِ*
*وَالخَلـــقُ يَفتِـكُ أَقـواهُـم بِأَضعَفِـهِـم**  *كَاللَيـــثِ بِالبَهـمِ أَو كَالـحـوتِ بِالبَـلَـمِ*
*أَسـتتتترى بِـكَ اللَـهُ لَـيـلاً إِذ مَلائِـكُـهُ***و  لرُسلُ في المَسجِدِالأَقص  ى عَلى قَدَمِ*
*لَمّـا خَطَـــــــرتَ بِـهِ اِلتَـفّـوا بِسَيِّـدِهِـم**  *كَالشُهـبِ بِالبَـدرِ أَو كَالجُنـدِ بِالعَـلَـمِ*
*صَلّـى وَراءَكَ مِنهُـم كُــــلُّ ذي خَـطَـرٍ***وَمَـ   يَفُـــــــــز بِحَبـيـبِ الـلَـهِ يَأتَـمِـمِ*
*جُبتَ السَماواتِ أَو ما فَوقَهُـنَّ بِهِـــم***عَـلـ   مُـنَـوَّرَةٍ دُرِّيَّـــــــ  ـــــــــةِ الـلُـجُـمِ*
*رَكوبَـةً لَـكَ مِـن عِـــــــزٍّ وَمِـن شَـرَفٍ***لا في الجِيـادِ وَلا فــي الأَينُـقِ الرُسُـمِ*
*مَشيئَـةُ الخالِـــــــقِ البـاري وَصَنعَتُـهُ***و  قُــــــدرَةُ اللَـهِ فَـوقَ الشَـكِّ وَالتُهَـمِ*
*حَتّى بَلَغـتَ سَمــــــــاءً لا يُطـارُ لَهـا***عَلى جَنـــــاحٍ وَلا يُسعـى عَلـى قَـدَمِ*
*وَقيـلَ كُـــــــــــــ  ـلُّ نَبِـيٍّ عِـنـدَ رُتبَـتِـهِ***وَ  ا مُحَمَّـــــــد  ُ هَـذا العَـرشُ فَاِستَلِـمِ*
*خَطَطـتَ لِلديـــــنِ وَالدُنيـا عُلومَهُمـا***يا قارِئَ اللَــوحِ بَل يـا لامِـسَ القَلَـمِ*
*أَحَطــــــتَ بَينَهُمـا بِالسِـرِّ وَاِنكَشَفَـت***  َكَ الخَزائِنُ مِـــــــن عِلـمٍ وَمِـن حِكَـمِ*
*وَضــاعَفَ القُربُ ما قُلِّدتَ مِـن مِنَـنٍ****بِلا عِــــــــــداد  ٍ وَمـا طُوِّقـتَ مِـن نِعَـمِ*
*سَل عُصبَةَ الشِركِ حَولَ الغارِ سائِمَةً***لَـــ  ــــــولا مُطـارَدَةُ المُختـارِ لَـم تُسَـمَ*
*هَل أَبصَروا الأَثَرَالوَضّا  ءَ أَم سَمِعـوا***هَمسَ التَسابيـــحِ وَالقُـرآنِ مِـن أُمَـمِ*
*وَهَل تَمَثَّــــــلَ نَسـجُ العَنكَبـوتِ لَهُـم***كَالغاب   وَالحائِماتُ وَالزُغبُ كَالرُخَمِ*
*فَأَدبَـروا وَوُجـــــوهُ الأَرضِ تَلعَنُـهُـم***ك  باطِلٍ مِـن جَـــــــلالِ الحَـقِّ مُنهَـزِمِ*
*لَولا يَدُ اللَـهِ بِالجــــــارَي  ـنَ مـا سَلِمـا***وَعَين  هُ حَـــــولَ رُكـنِ الديـنِ لَـم يَقُـمِ*
*تَوارَيـا بِجَنــــــــــ  احِ الـلَـهِ وَاِستَـتَـرا***  َمَن يَضُـمُّ جَنـــــــاحُ اللَـهِ لا يُضَـمِ*
*يا أَحمَدَ الخَيرِ لـي جــاهٌ بِتَسمِيَتـي***و  كَيفَ لا يَتَسامى بِالرَسـولِ سَمــي*
*المادِحـونَ وَأَربـــــابُ الهَـوى تَبَـعٌ***لِصاحِ  ِ البُردَةِ الفَيحـاءِ ذي القَـدَمِ*
*مَديحُهُ فيـكَ حُـــــبٌّ خالِـصٌ وَهَـوىً***وَصاد  قُ الحُبِّ يُملـــي صـادِقَ الكَلَـمِ*
*اللَـهُ يَشهَـدُ أَنّـــــــــــ  ــي لا أُعـارِضُـهُ***م   ذا يُعارِضُ صَوبَ العارِضِ العَرِمِ*
*وَإِنَّما أَنــــــا بَعـضُ الغابِطيـنَ وَمَـن***يَغبِـط وَلِيَّــــــــ  ـــكَ لا يُـذمَـم وَلا يُـلَـمِ*
*هَـــــذا مَقـامٌ مِـنَ الرَحمَـنِ مُقتَبَـسٌ***رمـ  ــــــي مَهابَتُـهُ سَحبـانَ بِالبَـكَـمِ*
*البَدرُ دونَكَ فـي حُسنٍ وَفـي شَـرَفٍ***وَالبَ  ــــرُ دونَكَ في خَيـرٍ وَفـي كَـرَمِ*
*شُــمُّ الجِبـالِ إِذا طاوَلتَهـا اِنخَفَضَـت***وَ  لأَنجُمُ الزُهرُ مـــــا واسَمتَهـا تَسِـمِ*
*وَاللَيثُ دونَـكَ بَأسـاً عِنـــــــدَ وَثبَتِـهِ***إِذ   مَشَيتَ إِلى شاكي السِــلاحِ كَمـي*
*تَهفـو إِلَيـــــــكَ وَإِن أَدمَيـتَ حَبَّتَهـا***فــ   الحَربِ أَفئِـدَةُ الأَبطـالِ وَالبُهَـمِ*
*مَحَبَّـةُ الـلَـهِ أَلقـــــــــــ  ـــاهـا وَهَيبَـتُـهُ***  َلى اِبنِ آمِنَـةٍ فــــــــي كُـلِّ مُصطَـدَمِ*
*كَأَنَّ وَجهَكَ تَحتَ النَقـعِ بَــــدرُ دُجـىً***يُضـيءُ مُلتَثِمـاً أَو غَيـــــــــــر  َ مُلتَـثِـمِ*
*بَـدرٌ تَطَلَّـعَ فـي بَـــــــــــــ  ـــدرٍ فَغُـرَّتُـهُ***  َغُرَّةِ النَصـرِ تَجلـو داجِـــــــيَ الظُلَـمِ*
*ذُكِرتَ بِاليُتـمِ فـي القُــــــرآنِ تَكرِمَـةً***وَق  مَةُ اللُؤلُـؤِ المَكنــــونِ فـي اليُتُـمِ*
*اللَـهُ قَسَّـمَ بَيـــــــــنَ النـاسِ رِزقَهُـمُ***وأن  َ خُيِّــرتَ فـي الأَرزاقِ وَالقِسَـمِ*
*إِن قُلتَ في الأَمرِ لا أَو قُلتَ فيهِ نَعَـم***فَخيرَة   اللَـهِ فــــــي لا مِنـكَ أَو نَعَـمِ*
*أَخوكَ عيسى دَعــــــا مَيتـاً فَقـامَ لَـهُ***وَأَنتَ أَحيَيـتَ أَجيــــــالاً مِـنَ الزِمَـمِ*
*وَالجَهلُ مَوتٌ فَـــإِن أوتيـتَ مُعجِـزَةً***فَا  بعَث مِنَ الجَهلِ أَو فَاِبعَث مِنَ الرَجَمِ*
*قالوا غَزَوتَ وَرُسلُ اللَهِ مـا بُعِثـوا***لِقَت  ـــــلِ نَفـسٍ وَلاجـاؤوا لِسَفـكِ دَمِ*
*جَهــــــلٌ وَتَضليـلُ أَحـلامٍ وَسَفسَطَـةٌ***ف  تَحتَ بِالسَيفِ بَعـدَ الفَتـــحِ بِالقَلَـمِ*
*لَمّـــا أَتى لَكَ عَفـواً كُـلُّ ذي حَسَـبٍ***تَكَفَ  ــــــــلَ السَيـفُ بِالجُهّـالِ وَالعَـمَـم*
*وَالشَرُّ إِن تَلقَهُ بِالخَيـــــرِ ضِقـتَ بِـهِ***ذَرعـاً وَإِن تَلقَـهُ بِالشَـــــــرِ  ّ يَنحَسِـمِ*
*سَــــلِ المَسيحِيَّةَ الغَـرّاءَ كَـم شَرِبَـت***بِالص  بِ مِن شَهَــــواتِ الظالِـمِ الغَلِـمِ*
*طَريدَةُ الشِـركِ يُؤذيـــهـا وَيوسِعُهـا***في كُلِّ حيـنٍ قِتـالاً ساطِـعَ الحَـــــــدَمِ*
*لَـولا حُمــــــــاةٌ لَهـا هَبّـوا لِنُصرَتِهـا***ب  السَيفِ ما اِنتَفَعَت بِالرِفـقِ وَالرُحَـمِ*
*لَولا مَكــــــــانٌ لِعيسـى عِنـدَ مُرسِلِـهِ***وَح  رمَةٌ وَجَبَت لِلـروحِ فــــي القِـدَمِ*
*لَسُمِّرَ البَدَنُ الطُـهرُ الشَريـفُ عَلـى***لَـــوحَ  نِ لَم يَخشَ مُؤذيـهِ وَلَـم يَجِـمِ*
*جَلَّ المَسيــــحُ وَذاقَ الصَلـبَ شانِئُـهُ***إِنَ   العِقـــــــابَ بِقَـدرِ الذَنـبِ وَالجُـرُمِ*
*أَخو النَبِـيِّ وَروحُ اللَـهِ فـي نُــــــتزُلٍ***  َوقَ السَماءِ وَدونَ العَـرشِ مُحتَـترَمِ*
*عَلَّمتَهُم كُـلَّ شَـيءٍ يَجهَلــــــــو  نَ بِـهِ***حَتّى القِتالَ وَمـا فيـــــــهِ مِـنَ الذِمَـمِ*
*دَعَوتَهُـم لِجِهـادٍ فيـــــــــهِ سُـؤدُدُهُـم***و  الحَربُ أُسُّ نِظـامِ الكَـتتتونِ وَالأُمَـمِ*
*لَولاهُ لَم نَـرَ لِلـدَولاتِ فـــــــــي زَمَـنٍ***ما طالَ مِن عُمُدٍ أَو قَـــــرَّ مِـن دُهُـمِ*
*تِلـكَ الشَواهِـدُ تَتـرى كُـــــــــــلَ  ّ آوِنَـةٍ***في الأَعصُرِ الغُرِّ لا في الأَعصُرِ الدُهُمِ*
*بِالأَمسِ مالَت عُروشٌ وَاِعتَلَت سُـــرُرٌ***لَول   القَذائِفُ لَـــــــــم تَثلَـم وَلَـم تَصُـمِ*
*أَشياعُ عيسى أَعَـدّوا كُــــــــلَّ قاصِمَـةٍ***وَلَ   نُعِـدُّ سِـوى حــــــــــالات  ِ مُنقَصِـمِ*
*مَهما دُعيتَ إِلى الهَيجـــاءِ قُمـتَ لَهـا***تَرمي بِأُسدٍ وَيَرمــــــي اللَـهُ بِالرُجُـمِ*
*عَلــــــــــــ  ـى لِوائِـكَ مِنهُـم كُـلُّ مُنتَـقِـمٍ***لِ  َّـهِ مُستَقتِـلٍ فـــــــــــــي اللَـهِ مُعـتَـزِمِ*
*مُسَبِّـحٍ لِلِقـاءِ الـلَـهِ مُضـطَـــــــــ  ـــــرِمٍ***شَوق  ً عَلى سابِخٍ كَالبَـرقِ مُضطَــــــرِمِ*
*لَوصادَفَ الدَهرَ يَبغـي نَقلَـةً فَرَمــــــى***ب  عَزمِهِ في رِحــــــــــال  ِ الدَهـرِ لَـم يَـرِمِ*
*بيضٌ مَفاليلُ مِن فِعلِ الحُـــروبِ بِهِـم***مِن أَسيُفِ اللَـهِ لا الهِندِيَّـةُ الخُــــــــذُم  ُ*
*كَم في التُرابِ إِذا فَتَّشتَ عَـن رَجُـــــلٍ***مَ   ماتَ بِالعَهدِ أَو مَن مـاتَ بِالقَسَـمِ*
*لَولا مَواهِبُ في بَعـضِ الأَنـــــــامِ لَمـا***تَفاوَتَ الناسُ فـي الأَقـــــدارِ وَالقِيَـمِ*
*شَريعَةٌ لَـكَ فَجَّـــــــــر  تَ العُقـولَ بِهـا***عَن زاخِرٍ بِصُنــــــوفِ العِلـمِ مُلتَطِـمِ*
*يَلوحُ حَولَ سَنـا التَوحيــــدِ جَوهَرُهـا***كَا  حَليِ لِلسَيـفِ أَو كَالوَشــــــيِ لِلعَلَـمِ*
*غَرّاءُ حامَت عَلَيهــــــا أَنفُـسٌ وَنُهـىً***وَمَن يَجِد سَلسَلاً مِـن حِكمَـــــــةٍ يَحُـمِ*
*نورُ السَبيلِ يُســـــاسُ العالِمـونَ بِهـا***تَكَفَّل  ـت بِشَبـابِ الدَهــــــــــ  ـرِ وَالـهَـرَمِ*
*يَجري الزَمانُ وَأَحكــامُ الزَمـانِ عَلـى***حُكمٍ لَها نافِـــــــذٍ فـي الخَلـقِ مُرتَسِـمِ*
*لَمّا اِعتَلَت دَولَـــةُ الإِسـلامِ وَاِتَّسَعَـت***  َشَت مَمالِكُـــــــ  ـهُ فـي نورِهـا التَمَـمِ*
*وَعَلَّمَـت أُمَّــــــــــ  ـــــةً بِالقَـفـرِ نـازِلَـةً***رَع  َ القَياصِرِ بَعـدَ الشـــــاءِ وَالنَعَـمِ*
*كَم شَيَّدَ المُصلِحـونَ العامِلــــونَ بِهـا***في الشَرقِ وَالغَربِ مُلكاً باذِخَ العِظَـمِ*
*لِلعِلمِ وَالعَدلِ وَالتَمديـنِ مــــا عَزَمـوا***مِنَ الأُمورِ وَما شَـدّوا مِـنَ الحُــــــزُمِ*
*سُرعانَ مـا فَتَحـوا الدُنيـــــــا لِمِلَّتِهِـم***  َأَنهَلوا الناسَ مِن سَلسالِهـــا الشَبِـمِ*
*ساروا عَلَيها هُداةَ الناسِ فَهيَ بِهِـم***إِلى الفَلاحِ طَريـقٌ واضِــــــحُ العَظَـمِ*
*لا يَهدِمُ الدَهرُ رُكنـاً شـــــــادَ عَدلَهُـمُ***وَح  ئِـــــــــطُ البَغـيِ إِن تَلمَسـهُ يَنهَـدِمِ*
*نالوا السَعادَةَ في الدارَينِ وَاِجتَمَعـوا***  َلى عَميمٍ مِـنَ الرُضـــــــوان  ِ مُقتَسَـمِ*
*دَع عَنكَ روما وَآثينـا وَمـا حَوَتــــــا***ك  لُّ اليَواقيـتِ فـي بَغـــــــدادَ وَالتُـوَمِ*
*وَخَـلِّ كِسـرى وَإيوانـاً يَـــــــــــدِ  لُّ بِـهِ***هَوىً عَلـى أَثَـرِ النيــــــــران  ِ وَالأَيُـمِ*
*وَاِترُك رَعمَسيسَ إِنَّ المُلكَ مَظهَـرُهُ***في نهضَةِ العَدلِ لا في نَهضَةِ الهَـرَمِ*
*دارُ الشَرائِـــــــ  ـــعِ رومـا كُلَّمـا ذُكِـرَت***دارُ السَلامِ لَهـا أَلقَـت يَــــــــدَ السَلَـمِ*
*مـا ضارَعَتهـا بَيانـاً عِنــــــــــدَ مُلتَـأَمٍ**وَلا حَكَتهـا قَضــــــــاءً عِنـدَ مُختَصَـمِ*
*وَلا اِحتَوَت في طِرازٍ مِن قَياصِرِهـا***عَ  ـى رَشيــــــــدٍ وَمَأمـونٍ وَمُعتَصِـمِ*
*مَـنِ الَّذيـنَ إِذا ســــــــــارَت كَتائِبُـهُـم***  َصَرَّفـوا بِحُـــــدودِ الأَرضِ وَالتُخَـمِ*
*وَيَجلِسـونَ إِلــــــــــى عِلـمٍ وَمَعـرِفَـةٍ***  َـلا يُدانَـونَ فـــــــــي عَقـلٍ وَلا فَهَـمِ*
*يُطَأطِـئُ العُلَمـاءُ الهـــــامَ إِن نَبَسـوا***مِن هَيبَةِ العِلمِ لا مِن هَيبَـةِ الحُكُــمِ*
*وَيُمطِــــرونَ فَما بِـالأَرضِ مِـن مَحَـلٍ***وَلا بِمَن باتَ فَوقَ الأَرضِ مِن عُــدُمِ*
*خَلائِفُ اللَـهِ جَلّـــــــوا عَـن مُوازَنَـةٍ***فَ  ا تَقيسَـنَّ أَمـلاكَ الــــــــوَرى بِهِـمِ*
*مَن فـي البَرِيَّـةِ كَالفـــــــارو  قِ مَعدَلَـةً***وَك  اِبنِ عَبدِ العَزيزِ الخاشِـعِ الحَشِــمِ*
*وَكَالإِمـامِ إِذا مـــــــــا فَـضَّ مُزدَحِـمـاً***ب  مَدمَعٍ فـي مَآقـي القَـــــــومِ مُزدَحِـمِ*
*الزاخِرُ العَذبُ فـي عِلــــــمٍ وَفـي أَدَبٍ***وَالناص  رُالنَدبِ في حَــربٍ وَفـي سَلَـمِ*
*أَو كَاِبنِ عَفّانَ وَالقُـــــرآنُ فـي يَـدِهِ***يَحنوع  لَيهِ كَما تَحنـو عَلــــى الفُطُـمِ*
*وَيَجمَــــــــ  عُ الآيَ تَرتيـبـاً وَيَنظُمُـهـا***  ِقداً بِجيـدِ اللَيالــــــي غَيـرَ مُنفَصِـمِ*
*جُرحانِ في كَبِـــدِ الإِسـلامِ مـا اِلتَأَمـا***جُر  ُ الشَهيدِ وَجُرحٌ بِالكِتـابِ دَمي*
*وَمـا بَـــــــــــــ  ـلاءُ أَبـي بَـكـرٍ بِمُتَّـهَـمٍ***  َعدَ الجَلائِـلِ فـي الأَفعــــــالِ وَالخِـدَمِ*
*بِالحَزمِ وَالعَزمِ حاطَ الدينَ في مِحَـنٍ***أَضَلَ  تِ الحُلـمَ مِـن كَهــــــــلٍ وَمُحتَلِـمِ*
*وَحِدنَ بِالراشِــــدِ الفاروقِ عَـن رُشـدٍ***في المَوتِ وَهوَ يَقينٌ غَيــــرُ مُنبَهِـمِ*
*يُجـادِلُ القَـــــــــــ  ـومَ مُسـتَـلّاً مُهَـنَّـدَهُ***  ي أَعظَمِ الرُسلِ قَدراً كَيفَ لَــــم يَـدُمِ*
*لا تَعذُلـوهُ إِذا طــــــــافَ الذُهـولُ بِـهِ***ماتَ الحَبيبُ فَضَـلَّ الصَبُّ عَن رَغَـمِ*
*يا رَبِّ صَلِّ وَسَلِّـم مـــــــا أَرَدتَ عَلـى***نَزيلِ عَرشِـكَ خَيـــــــــرِ الرُسـلِ كُلِّهِـمِ*
*مُحـيِ اللَيالـي صَــــــــلاةً لا يُقَطِّعُهـا***إ  لا بِدَمـعٍ مِـنَ الإِشفـــــــــ  اقِ مُنسَجِـمِ*
*مُسَبِّحاً لَـكَ جُنـحَ اللَيــــــــلِ مُحتَمِـلاً***ضُ  ّاً مِنَ السُهدِ أَو ضُرّاً مِنَ الـوَرَمِ*
*رَضِيَّـةٌ نَفسُــــــــــ  هُ لا تَشتَكـي سَـأَمـاً***وَما مَعَ الحُبِّ إِن أَخلَصتَ مِن سَـأَمِ*
*وَصَـلِّ رَبّـــــــــــ  ي عَلـى آلٍ لَـهُ نُخَـبٍ***جَعَلت   فيهِم لِـــــواءَ البَيـتِ وَالحَـرَمِ*
*بيضُ الوُجوهِ وَوَجهُ الدَهرِ ذو حَلَـكٍ***شُمُّ الأُنــوفِ وَأَنفُ الحادِثـاتِ حَمـى*
*وَأَهـدِ خَيــــــــــرَ صَـلاةٍ مِنـكَ أَربَعَـةً***في الصَحبِ صُحبَتُهُم مَرعِيَّةُ الحُـرَمِ*
*الراكِبيـنَ إِذا نـادى النَبِـيُّ بِــــــــــهِـ  م***ماهالَ مِن جَلَلٍ وَاِشتَــــــدَ  ّ مِـن عَمَـم*
*الصابِريـــــنَ وَنَفـسُ الأَرضِ واجِفَـةٌ***الضا  ِكينَ إِلـى الأَخطــــــارِ وَالقُحَـمِ*
*يارَبِّ هَبَّـت شُعـوبٌ مِـــــــــن مَنِيَّتِهـا***و  اِستَيقَظَت أُمَـمٌ مِـن رَقـــــــدَةِ العَـدَمِ*
*سَعدٌ وَنَحـسٌ وَمُلـكٌ أَنـتَ مالِكُــــــــه  ُ***تُديــــــــ  ـــلُ مِـن نِعَـمٍ فيـهِ وَمِـن نِقَـمِ*
*رَأى قَضـاؤُكَ فينـا رَأيَ حِكمَـتِـــــــ  ــهِ***أَكــــــ  ِم بِوَجهِـكَ مِـن قـاضٍ وَمُنتَقِـمِ*
*فَاِلطُف لِأَجلِ رَســـــولِ العالَميـنَ بِنـا***وَلا تَــــــــزِد قَومَـهُ خَسفـاً وَلا تُسِـمِ*
*يا رَبِّ أَحسَنتَ بَــدءَ المُسلِميـنَ بِـهِ***فَتَمِّم   الفَضلَ وَاِمنَــــح حُسـنَ مُختَتَـمِ
**فَلا تَسَل عَـن قُرَيـشٍ كَيـفَ حَيرَتُهــا***وَ  َيـفَ نُفرَتُهـا فـــي السَهـلِ وَالعَلَـمِ*
*تَساءَلواعَـن عَظيـمٍ قَـــــــد أَلَــمَّ بِـهِـم***رَمـى المَشايِـخَ وَالـــــوِلـدا  نِ بِاللَـمَـمِ*
*ياجاهِليـنَ عَلـى الـهـــــادي وَدَعـوَتِـهِ***  َـل تَجهَلـونَ مَكــانَ الصـادِقِ العَلَـمِ*
*لَقَّبتُمـوهُ أَميـنَ القَـومِ فــــــــي صِـغَـرٍ***وَمـا الأَميـنُ عَلـى قَـــــــــولٍ بِمُتَّـهَـمِ*
*فـاقَ البُـدورَ وَفــــــاقَ الأَنبِيـاءَ فَـكَـم***بِالخُ  قِ والخَلقِ مِن حُسـنٍ وَمِـن عِظَـمِ*
*جـــاءَ النبِيّـونَ بِالآيـاتِ فَاِنصَـرَمَـت**  *وَجِئتَـنـا بِحَكـيـمٍ غَـيــــــــــر  ِ مُنـصَـرِمِ*
*آياتُـهُ كُلَّمـا طــــــــــالَ الـمَـدى جُــدُدٌ***يَزين  ـهُـنَّ جَـــــــــــلا  لُ العِـتـقِ وَالـقِـدَمِ*
*يَكـــــــــــا  دُ فـي لَفـظَـةٍ مِـنـهُ مُشَـرَّفَـةٍ***  وصيـكَ بِالحَـقِّ وَالتَقـوى وَبِالــرَحِـمِ*
*يــا أَفـصَـحَ الناطِقـيـنَ الـضــادَ قاطِبَةً***حَديث  كَ الشَهـــــــدُ عِندَ الذائِـقِ الفَهِـمِ*
*حَلَّيـتَ مِـن عَطَـــــلٍ جيـدَ البَيـانِ بِـهِ***فـي كُـــــلِّ مُنتَثِـرٍ فـي حُسـنِ مُنتَظِـمِ*
*بِكُـلِّ قَـــــــــــــ  ولٍ كَـريـمٍ أَنــتَ قائِـلُـهُ****تُح  ـيِ القُلــــوبَ وَتُحـيِ مَيِّـتَ الهِـمَـمِ*
*سَـرَت بَشائِــــــرُ باِلـهـادي وَمَـولِـدِهِ***  ي الشَرقِ والغَربِ مَسرىالنورِ في الظُلَمِ*
*تَخَطَّفَـت مُهَـجَ الطاغيـنَ مِـن عَــرَبٍ***وَطَي  ّـرَت أَنفُـسَ الباغيـنَ مِــن عُجُـمِ*
*ريعَت لَها شَـرَفُ الإيـوانِ فَاِنصَدَعَـت***  ِن صَدمَةِ الحَقِّ لا مِـن صَدمَـةِالقُـدُ  مِ*
*أَتَيـتَ وَالنـاسُ فَوضـــى لا تَمُـرُّ بِهِـم***إِلّا عَلـــــى صَنَـمٍ قَـد هـامَ فـي صَنَـمِ*
*وَالأَرضُ مَملــوءَةٌ جَــوراً مُسَـخَّـرَةٌ***  ِكُــــــلِّ طاغِيَـةٍ فـي الخَـلــقِ مُحتَـكِـمِ*
*مُسَيطِرُالفُــ  ــرسِ يَبغـي فــي رَعِيَّـتِـهِ***  َقَيصَرُالــــ  رومِ مِـن كِبـرٍأَصَـمُّ عَــمِ*
*يُعَذِّبـانِ عِبــــــــــاد  َ الـلَـهِ فــي شُـبَـهٍ***وَيَذ  َـحـانِ كَـمــــــــا ضَحَّـيـتَ بِالغَـنَـمِ*
*وَالخَلـــقُ يَفتِـكُ أَقـواهُـم بِأَضعَفِـهِـم**  *كَاللَيـــثِ بِالبَهـمِ أَو كَالـحـوتِ بِالبَـلَـمِ*
*أَسـتتتترى بِـكَ اللَـهُ لَـيـلاً إِذ مَلائِـكُـهُ***و  لرُسلُ في المَسجِدِالأَقص  ى عَلى قَدَمِ*
*لَمّـا خَطَـــــــرتَ بِـهِ اِلتَـفّـوا بِسَيِّـدِهِـم**  *كَالشُهـبِ بِالبَـدرِ أَو كَالجُنـدِ بِالعَـلَـمِ*
*صَلّـى وَراءَكَ مِنهُـم كُــــلُّ ذي خَـطَـرٍ***وَمَـ   يَفُـــــــــز بِحَبـيـبِ الـلَـهِ يَأتَـمِـمِ*
*جُبتَ السَماواتِ أَو ما فَوقَهُـنَّ بِهِـــم***عَـلـ   مُـنَـوَّرَةٍ دُرِّيَّـــــــ  ـــــــــةِ الـلُـجُـمِ*
*رَكوبَـةً لَـكَ مِـن عِـــــــزٍّ وَمِـن شَـرَفٍ***لا في الجِيـادِ وَلا فــي الأَينُـقِ الرُسُـمِ*
*مَشيئَـةُ الخالِـــــــقِ البـاري وَصَنعَتُـهُ***و  قُــــــدرَةُ اللَـهِ فَـوقَ الشَـكِّ وَالتُهَـمِ*
*حَتّى بَلَغـتَ سَمــــــــاءً لا يُطـارُ لَهـا***عَلى جَنـــــاحٍ وَلا يُسعـى عَلـى قَـدَمِ*
*وَقيـلَ كُـــــــــــــ  ـلُّ نَبِـيٍّ عِـنـدَ رُتبَـتِـهِ***وَ  ا مُحَمَّـــــــد  ُ هَـذا العَـرشُ فَاِستَلِـمِ*
*خَطَطـتَ لِلديـــــنِ وَالدُنيـا عُلومَهُمـا***يا قارِئَ اللَــوحِ بَل يـا لامِـسَ القَلَـمِ*
*أَحَطــــــتَ بَينَهُمـا بِالسِـرِّ وَاِنكَشَفَـت***  َكَ الخَزائِنُ مِـــــــن عِلـمٍ وَمِـن حِكَـمِ*
*وَضــاعَفَ القُربُ ما قُلِّدتَ مِـن مِنَـنٍ****بِلا عِــــــــــداد  ٍ وَمـا طُوِّقـتَ مِـن نِعَـمِ*
*سَل عُصبَةَ الشِركِ حَولَ الغارِ سائِمَةً***لَـــ  ــــــولا مُطـارَدَةُ المُختـارِ لَـم تُسَـمَ*
*هَل أَبصَروا الأَثَرَالوَضّا  ءَ أَم سَمِعـوا***هَمسَ التَسابيـــحِ وَالقُـرآنِ مِـن أُمَـمِ*
*وَهَل تَمَثَّــــــلَ نَسـجُ العَنكَبـوتِ لَهُـم***كَالغاب   وَالحائِماتُ وَالزُغبُ كَالرُخَمِ*
*فَأَدبَـروا وَوُجـــــوهُ الأَرضِ تَلعَنُـهُـم***ك  باطِلٍ مِـن جَـــــــلالِ الحَـقِّ مُنهَـزِمِ*
*لَولا يَدُ اللَـهِ بِالجــــــارَي  ـنَ مـا سَلِمـا***وَعَين  هُ حَـــــولَ رُكـنِ الديـنِ لَـم يَقُـمِ*
*تَوارَيـا بِجَنــــــــــ  احِ الـلَـهِ وَاِستَـتَـرا***  َمَن يَضُـمُّ جَنـــــــاحُ اللَـهِ لا يُضَـمِ*
*يا أَحمَدَ الخَيرِ لـي جــاهٌ بِتَسمِيَتـي***و  كَيفَ لا يَتَسامى بِالرَسـولِ سَمــي*
*المادِحـونَ وَأَربـــــابُ الهَـوى تَبَـعٌ***لِصاحِ  ِ البُردَةِ الفَيحـاءِ ذي القَـدَمِ*
*مَديحُهُ فيـكَ حُـــــبٌّ خالِـصٌ وَهَـوىً***وَصاد  قُ الحُبِّ يُملـــي صـادِقَ الكَلَـمِ*
*اللَـهُ يَشهَـدُ أَنّـــــــــــ  ــي لا أُعـارِضُـهُ***م   ذا يُعارِضُ صَوبَ العارِضِ العَرِمِ*
*وَإِنَّما أَنــــــا بَعـضُ الغابِطيـنَ وَمَـن***يَغبِـط وَلِيَّــــــــ  ـــكَ لا يُـذمَـم وَلا يُـلَـمِ*
*هَـــــذا مَقـامٌ مِـنَ الرَحمَـنِ مُقتَبَـسٌ***رمـ  ــــــي مَهابَتُـهُ سَحبـانَ بِالبَـكَـمِ*
*البَدرُ دونَكَ فـي حُسنٍ وَفـي شَـرَفٍ***وَالبَ  ــــرُ دونَكَ في خَيـرٍ وَفـي كَـرَمِ*
*شُــمُّ الجِبـالِ إِذا طاوَلتَهـا اِنخَفَضَـت***وَ  لأَنجُمُ الزُهرُ مـــــا واسَمتَهـا تَسِـمِ*
*وَاللَيثُ دونَـكَ بَأسـاً عِنـــــــدَ وَثبَتِـهِ***إِذ   مَشَيتَ إِلى شاكي السِــلاحِ كَمـي*
*تَهفـو إِلَيـــــــكَ وَإِن أَدمَيـتَ حَبَّتَهـا***فــ   الحَربِ أَفئِـدَةُ الأَبطـالِ وَالبُهَـمِ*
*مَحَبَّـةُ الـلَـهِ أَلقـــــــــــ  ـــاهـا وَهَيبَـتُـهُ***  َلى اِبنِ آمِنَـةٍ فــــــــي كُـلِّ مُصطَـدَمِ*
*كَأَنَّ وَجهَكَ تَحتَ النَقـعِ بَــــدرُ دُجـىً***يُضـيءُ مُلتَثِمـاً أَو غَيـــــــــــر  َ مُلتَـثِـمِ*
*بَـدرٌ تَطَلَّـعَ فـي بَـــــــــــــ  ـــدرٍ فَغُـرَّتُـهُ***  َغُرَّةِ النَصـرِ تَجلـو داجِـــــــيَ الظُلَـمِ*
*ذُكِرتَ بِاليُتـمِ فـي القُــــــرآنِ تَكرِمَـةً***وَق  مَةُ اللُؤلُـؤِ المَكنــــونِ فـي اليُتُـمِ*
*اللَـهُ قَسَّـمَ بَيـــــــــنَ النـاسِ رِزقَهُـمُ***وأن  َ خُيِّــرتَ فـي الأَرزاقِ وَالقِسَـمِ*
*إِن قُلتَ في الأَمرِ لا أَو قُلتَ فيهِ نَعَـم***فَخيرَة   اللَـهِ فــــــي لا مِنـكَ أَو نَعَـمِ*
*أَخوكَ عيسى دَعــــــا مَيتـاً فَقـامَ لَـهُ***وَأَنتَ أَحيَيـتَ أَجيــــــالاً مِـنَ الزِمَـمِ*
*وَالجَهلُ مَوتٌ فَـــإِن أوتيـتَ مُعجِـزَةً***فَا  بعَث مِنَ الجَهلِ أَو فَاِبعَث مِنَ الرَجَمِ*
*قالوا غَزَوتَ وَرُسلُ اللَهِ مـا بُعِثـوا***لِقَت  ـــــلِ نَفـسٍ وَلاجـاؤوا لِسَفـكِ دَمِ*
*جَهــــــلٌ وَتَضليـلُ أَحـلامٍ وَسَفسَطَـةٌ***ف  تَحتَ بِالسَيفِ بَعـدَ الفَتـــحِ بِالقَلَـمِ*
*لَمّـــا أَتى لَكَ عَفـواً كُـلُّ ذي حَسَـبٍ***تَكَفَ  ــــــــلَ السَيـفُ بِالجُهّـالِ وَالعَـمَـم*
*وَالشَرُّ إِن تَلقَهُ بِالخَيـــــرِ ضِقـتَ بِـهِ***ذَرعـاً وَإِن تَلقَـهُ بِالشَـــــــرِ  ّ يَنحَسِـمِ*
*سَــــلِ المَسيحِيَّةَ الغَـرّاءَ كَـم شَرِبَـت***بِالص  بِ مِن شَهَــــواتِ الظالِـمِ الغَلِـمِ*
*طَريدَةُ الشِـركِ يُؤذيـــهـا وَيوسِعُهـا***في كُلِّ حيـنٍ قِتـالاً ساطِـعَ الحَـــــــدَمِ*
*لَـولا حُمــــــــاةٌ لَهـا هَبّـوا لِنُصرَتِهـا***ب  السَيفِ ما اِنتَفَعَت بِالرِفـقِ وَالرُحَـمِ*
*لَولا مَكــــــــانٌ لِعيسـى عِنـدَ مُرسِلِـهِ***وَح  رمَةٌ وَجَبَت لِلـروحِ فــــي القِـدَمِ*
*لَسُمِّرَ البَدَنُ الطُـهرُ الشَريـفُ عَلـى***لَـــوحَ  نِ لَم يَخشَ مُؤذيـهِ وَلَـم يَجِـمِ*
*جَلَّ المَسيــــحُ وَذاقَ الصَلـبَ شانِئُـهُ***إِنَ   العِقـــــــابَ بِقَـدرِ الذَنـبِ وَالجُـرُمِ*
*أَخو النَبِـيِّ وَروحُ اللَـهِ فـي نُــــــتزُلٍ***  َوقَ السَماءِ وَدونَ العَـرشِ مُحتَـترَمِ*
*عَلَّمتَهُم كُـلَّ شَـيءٍ يَجهَلــــــــو  نَ بِـهِ***حَتّى القِتالَ وَمـا فيـــــــهِ مِـنَ الذِمَـمِ*
*دَعَوتَهُـم لِجِهـادٍ فيـــــــــهِ سُـؤدُدُهُـم***و  الحَربُ أُسُّ نِظـامِ الكَـتتتونِ وَالأُمَـمِ*
*لَولاهُ لَم نَـرَ لِلـدَولاتِ فـــــــــي زَمَـنٍ***ما طالَ مِن عُمُدٍ أَو قَـــــرَّ مِـن دُهُـمِ*
*تِلـكَ الشَواهِـدُ تَتـرى كُـــــــــــلَ  ّ آوِنَـةٍ***في الأَعصُرِ الغُرِّ لا في الأَعصُرِ الدُهُمِ*
*بِالأَمسِ مالَت عُروشٌ وَاِعتَلَت سُـــرُرٌ***لَول   القَذائِفُ لَـــــــــم تَثلَـم وَلَـم تَصُـمِ*
*أَشياعُ عيسى أَعَـدّوا كُــــــــلَّ قاصِمَـةٍ***وَلَ   نُعِـدُّ سِـوى حــــــــــالات  ِ مُنقَصِـمِ*
*مَهما دُعيتَ إِلى الهَيجـــاءِ قُمـتَ لَهـا***تَرمي بِأُسدٍ وَيَرمــــــي اللَـهُ بِالرُجُـمِ*
*عَلــــــــــــ  ـى لِوائِـكَ مِنهُـم كُـلُّ مُنتَـقِـمٍ***لِ  َّـهِ مُستَقتِـلٍ فـــــــــــــي اللَـهِ مُعـتَـزِمِ*
*مُسَبِّـحٍ لِلِقـاءِ الـلَـهِ مُضـطَـــــــــ  ـــــرِمٍ***شَوق  ً عَلى سابِخٍ كَالبَـرقِ مُضطَــــــرِمِ*
*لَوصادَفَ الدَهرَ يَبغـي نَقلَـةً فَرَمــــــى***ب  عَزمِهِ في رِحــــــــــال  ِ الدَهـرِ لَـم يَـرِمِ*
*بيضٌ مَفاليلُ مِن فِعلِ الحُـــروبِ بِهِـم***مِن أَسيُفِ اللَـهِ لا الهِندِيَّـةُ الخُــــــــذُم  ُ*
*كَم في التُرابِ إِذا فَتَّشتَ عَـن رَجُـــــلٍ***مَ   ماتَ بِالعَهدِ أَو مَن مـاتَ بِالقَسَـمِ*
*لَولا مَواهِبُ في بَعـضِ الأَنـــــــامِ لَمـا***تَفاوَتَ الناسُ فـي الأَقـــــدارِ وَالقِيَـمِ*
*شَريعَةٌ لَـكَ فَجَّـــــــــر  تَ العُقـولَ بِهـا***عَن زاخِرٍ بِصُنــــــوفِ العِلـمِ مُلتَطِـمِ*
*يَلوحُ حَولَ سَنـا التَوحيــــدِ جَوهَرُهـا***كَا  حَليِ لِلسَيـفِ أَو كَالوَشــــــيِ لِلعَلَـمِ*
*غَرّاءُ حامَت عَلَيهــــــا أَنفُـسٌ وَنُهـىً***وَمَن يَجِد سَلسَلاً مِـن حِكمَـــــــةٍ يَحُـمِ*
*نورُ السَبيلِ يُســـــاسُ العالِمـونَ بِهـا***تَكَفَّل  ـت بِشَبـابِ الدَهــــــــــ  ـرِ وَالـهَـرَمِ*
*يَجري الزَمانُ وَأَحكــامُ الزَمـانِ عَلـى***حُكمٍ لَها نافِـــــــذٍ فـي الخَلـقِ مُرتَسِـمِ*
*لَمّا اِعتَلَت دَولَـــةُ الإِسـلامِ وَاِتَّسَعَـت***  َشَت مَمالِكُـــــــ  ـهُ فـي نورِهـا التَمَـمِ*
*وَعَلَّمَـت أُمَّــــــــــ  ـــــةً بِالقَـفـرِ نـازِلَـةً***رَع  َ القَياصِرِ بَعـدَ الشـــــاءِ وَالنَعَـمِ*
*كَم شَيَّدَ المُصلِحـونَ العامِلــــونَ بِهـا***في الشَرقِ وَالغَربِ مُلكاً باذِخَ العِظَـمِ*
*لِلعِلمِ وَالعَدلِ وَالتَمديـنِ مــــا عَزَمـوا***مِنَ الأُمورِ وَما شَـدّوا مِـنَ الحُــــــزُمِ*
*سُرعانَ مـا فَتَحـوا الدُنيـــــــا لِمِلَّتِهِـم***  َأَنهَلوا الناسَ مِن سَلسالِهـــا الشَبِـمِ*
*ساروا عَلَيها هُداةَ الناسِ فَهيَ بِهِـم***إِلى الفَلاحِ طَريـقٌ واضِــــــحُ العَظَـمِ*
*لا يَهدِمُ الدَهرُ رُكنـاً شـــــــادَ عَدلَهُـمُ***وَح  ئِـــــــــطُ البَغـيِ إِن تَلمَسـهُ يَنهَـدِمِ*
*نالوا السَعادَةَ في الدارَينِ وَاِجتَمَعـوا***  َلى عَميمٍ مِـنَ الرُضـــــــوان  ِ مُقتَسَـمِ*
*دَع عَنكَ روما وَآثينـا وَمـا حَوَتــــــا***ك  لُّ اليَواقيـتِ فـي بَغـــــــدادَ وَالتُـوَمِ*
*وَخَـلِّ كِسـرى وَإيوانـاً يَـــــــــــدِ  لُّ بِـهِ***هَوىً عَلـى أَثَـرِ النيــــــــران  ِ وَالأَيُـمِ*
*وَاِترُك رَعمَسيسَ إِنَّ المُلكَ مَظهَـرُهُ***في نهضَةِ العَدلِ لا في نَهضَةِ الهَـرَمِ*
*دارُ الشَرائِـــــــ  ـــعِ رومـا كُلَّمـا ذُكِـرَت***دارُ السَلامِ لَهـا أَلقَـت يَــــــــدَ السَلَـمِ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*مـا ضارَعَتهـا بَيانـاً عِنــــــــــدَ مُلتَـأَمٍ**وَلا حَكَتهـا قَضــــــــاءً عِنـدَ مُختَصَـمِ*
*وَلا اِحتَوَت في طِرازٍ مِن قَياصِرِهـا***عَ  ـى رَشيــــــــدٍ وَمَأمـونٍ وَمُعتَصِـمِ*
*مَـنِ الَّذيـنَ إِذا ســــــــــارَت كَتائِبُـهُـم***  َصَرَّفـوا بِحُـــــدودِ الأَرضِ وَالتُخَـمِ*
*وَيَجلِسـونَ إِلــــــــــى عِلـمٍ وَمَعـرِفَـةٍ***  َـلا يُدانَـونَ فـــــــــي عَقـلٍ وَلا فَهَـمِ*
*يُطَأطِـئُ العُلَمـاءُ الهـــــامَ إِن نَبَسـوا***مِن هَيبَةِ العِلمِ لا مِن هَيبَـةِ الحُكُــمِ*
*وَيُمطِــــرونَ فَما بِـالأَرضِ مِـن مَحَـلٍ***وَلا بِمَن باتَ فَوقَ الأَرضِ مِن عُــدُمِ*
*خَلائِفُ اللَـهِ جَلّـــــــوا عَـن مُوازَنَـةٍ***فَ  ا تَقيسَـنَّ أَمـلاكَ الــــــــوَرى بِهِـمِ*
*مَن فـي البَرِيَّـةِ كَالفـــــــارو  قِ مَعدَلَـةً***وَك  اِبنِ عَبدِ العَزيزِ الخاشِـعِ الحَشِــمِ*
*وَكَالإِمـامِ إِذا مـــــــــا فَـضَّ مُزدَحِـمـاً***ب  مَدمَعٍ فـي مَآقـي القَـــــــومِ مُزدَحِـمِ*
*الزاخِرُ العَذبُ فـي عِلــــــمٍ وَفـي أَدَبٍ***وَالناص  رُالنَدبِ في حَــربٍ وَفـي سَلَـمِ*
*أَو كَاِبنِ عَفّانَ وَالقُـــــرآنُ فـي يَـدِهِ***يَحنوع  لَيهِ كَما تَحنـو عَلــــى الفُطُـمِ*
*وَيَجمَــــــــ  عُ الآيَ تَرتيـبـاً وَيَنظُمُـهـا***  ِقداً بِجيـدِ اللَيالــــــي غَيـرَ مُنفَصِـمِ*
*جُرحانِ في كَبِـــدِ الإِسـلامِ مـا اِلتَأَمـا***جُر  ُ الشَهيدِ وَجُرحٌ بِالكِتـابِ دَمي*
*وَمـا بَـــــــــــــ  ـلاءُ أَبـي بَـكـرٍ بِمُتَّـهَـمٍ***  َعدَ الجَلائِـلِ فـي الأَفعــــــالِ وَالخِـدَمِ*
*بِالحَزمِ وَالعَزمِ حاطَ الدينَ في مِحَـنٍ***أَضَلَ  تِ الحُلـمَ مِـن كَهــــــــلٍ وَمُحتَلِـمِ*
*وَحِدنَ بِالراشِــــدِ الفاروقِ عَـن رُشـدٍ***في المَوتِ وَهوَ يَقينٌ غَيــــرُ مُنبَهِـمِ*
*يُجـادِلُ القَـــــــــــ  ـومَ مُسـتَـلّاً مُهَـنَّـدَهُ***  ي أَعظَمِ الرُسلِ قَدراً كَيفَ لَــــم يَـدُمِ*
*لا تَعذُلـوهُ إِذا طــــــــافَ الذُهـولُ بِـهِ***ماتَ الحَبيبُ فَضَـلَّ الصَبُّ عَن رَغَـمِ*
*يا رَبِّ صَلِّ وَسَلِّـم مـــــــا أَرَدتَ عَلـى***نَزيلِ عَرشِـكَ خَيـــــــــرِ الرُسـلِ كُلِّهِـمِ*
*مُحـيِ اللَيالـي صَــــــــلاةً لا يُقَطِّعُهـا***إ  لا بِدَمـعٍ مِـنَ الإِشفـــــــــ  اقِ مُنسَجِـمِ*
*مُسَبِّحاً لَـكَ جُنـحَ اللَيــــــــلِ مُحتَمِـلاً***ضُ  ّاً مِنَ السُهدِ أَو ضُرّاً مِنَ الـوَرَمِ*
*رَضِيَّـةٌ نَفسُــــــــــ  هُ لا تَشتَكـي سَـأَمـاً***وَما مَعَ الحُبِّ إِن أَخلَصتَ مِن سَـأَمِ*
*وَصَـلِّ رَبّـــــــــــ  ي عَلـى آلٍ لَـهُ نُخَـبٍ***جَعَلت   فيهِم لِـــــواءَ البَيـتِ وَالحَـرَمِ*
*بيضُ الوُجوهِ وَوَجهُ الدَهرِ ذو حَلَـكٍ***شُمُّ الأُنــوفِ وَأَنفُ الحادِثـاتِ حَمـى*
*وَأَهـدِ خَيــــــــــرَ صَـلاةٍ مِنـكَ أَربَعَـةً***في الصَحبِ صُحبَتُهُم مَرعِيَّةُ الحُـرَمِ*
*الراكِبيـنَ إِذا نـادى النَبِـيُّ بِــــــــــهِـ  م***ماهالَ مِن جَلَلٍ وَاِشتَــــــدَ  ّ مِـن عَمَـم*
*الصابِريـــــنَ وَنَفـسُ الأَرضِ واجِفَـةٌ***الضا  ِكينَ إِلـى الأَخطــــــارِ وَالقُحَـمِ*
*يارَبِّ هَبَّـت شُعـوبٌ مِـــــــــن مَنِيَّتِهـا***و  اِستَيقَظَت أُمَـمٌ مِـن رَقـــــــدَةِ العَـدَمِ*
*سَعدٌ وَنَحـسٌ وَمُلـكٌ أَنـتَ مالِكُــــــــه  ُ***تُديــــــــ  ـــلُ مِـن نِعَـمٍ فيـهِ وَمِـن نِقَـمِ*
*رَأى قَضـاؤُكَ فينـا رَأيَ حِكمَـتِـــــــ  ــهِ***أَكــــــ  ِم بِوَجهِـكَ مِـن قـاضٍ وَمُنتَقِـمِ*
*فَاِلطُف لِأَجلِ رَســـــولِ العالَميـنَ بِنـا***وَلا تَــــــــزِد قَومَـهُ خَسفـاً وَلا تُسِـمِ*
*يا رَبِّ أَحسَنتَ بَــدءَ المُسلِميـنَ بِـهِ***فَتَمِّم   الفَضلَ وَاِمنَــــح حُسـنَ مُختَتَـمِ*

----------


## أبوعثمان المصرى

بأبي أنت وأمي يا  	رسول الله 



 د. عائض القرنـــي

   
	( وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ )

صلى عليك الله يا علم الهدى *** واستبشرت بقدومك الأيامُ
	هتفت لك الأرواح من أشواقها *** وازينــت بحديثك الأقلامُ
 ما أحسن الاسم والمسمَّى ، وهو النبي العظيم في سورة عمّ ، إذا  	ذكرته هلَّت الدموع السواكب ، وإذا تذكرته أقبلت الذكريات من كل جانب .

 وكنت إذا ما اشتدّ بي الشوق والجوى *** وكادت  	عُرى الصبر الجميل تفصمُ
	أُعلِّل نفسي بالتلاقي وقربــــه *** وأوهمــها لكنّــــها تتوهم
 المتعبد في غار حراء ، صاحب الشريعة الغراء ، والملة السمحاء ،  	والحنيفية البيضاء ، وصاحب الشفاعة والإسراء ، له المقام المحمود ، واللواء  	المعقود ، والحوض المورود ، هو المذكور في التوراة والإنجيل ، وصاحب الغرة  	والتحجيل ، والمؤيد بجبريل ، خاتم الأنبياء ، وصاحب صفوة الأولياء ، إمام  	الصالحين ، وقدوة المفلحين ( وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلا رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ  	) .

 السماوات شيّقات ظِمـــاءُ *** والفضــا والنجوم  	والأضواءُ
	كلها لهفة إلى العلَم الهــــا *** دي وشـوق لذاتــه واحتفـاءُ  
	تنظم في مدحه الأشعار ، وتدبج فيه المقامات الكبار ، وتنقل في الثناء عليه  	السير والأخبار ، ثم يبقى كنـزاً محفوظاً لا يوفّيه حقه الكلام ، وعلماً شامخاً  	لا تنصفه الأقلام ، إذا تحدثنا عن غيره عصرنا الذكريات ، وبحثنا عن الكلمات ،  	وإذا تحدثنا عنه تدفق الخاطر، بكل حديث عاطر ، وجاش الفؤاد ، بالحب والوداد ،  	ونسيت النفس همومها ، وأغفلت الروح غمومها ، وسبح العقل في ملكوت الحب ، وطاف  	القلب بكعبة القرب ، هو الرمز لكل فضيلة ، وهو قبة الفلك للخصال الجميلة ، وهو  	ذروة سنام المجد لكل خلال جليلة .
	مرحباً بالحبيب والأريب والنجيب الذي إذا تحدثت عنه تزاحمت الذكريات ، وتسابقت  	المشاهد والمقالات .
	صلى الله على ذاك القدوة ما أحلاه ، وسلم الله ذاك الوجه ما أبهاه ، وبارك الله  	على ذاك الأسوة ما أكمله وأعلاه ، علَّمَ الأمة الصدق وكانت في صحراء الكذب  	هائمة ، وأرشدها إلى الحق وكانت في ظلمات الباطل عائمة ، وقادها إلى النور  	وكانت في دياجير الزور قائمة .

 وشبَّ طفل الهدى المحبوب متشحاً *** بالخير  	متزراً بالنور والنار
	في كفه شعلة تهدي وفي دمـــه *** عقيدة تتحـــدى كل جبارِ 
	كانت الأمة قبله في سبات عميق ، وفي حضيض من الجهل سحيق ، فبعثه الله على فترة  	من المرسلين ، وانقطاع من النبيين ، فأقام الله به الميزان ، وأنزل عليه القرآن  	، وفرق به الكفر والبهتان ، وحطمت به الأوثان والصلبان ، للأمم رموز يخطئون  	ويصيبون ، ويسدّدون ويغلطون ، لكن رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم معصوم من الزلل ،  	محفوظ من الخلل ، سليم من العلل ، عصم قلبه من الزيغ والهوى ، فما ضل أبداً وما  	غوى ، (إنْ هو إلا وحي يوحى) .
	للشعوب قادات لكنهم ليسوا بمعصومين ، ولهم سادات لكنهم ليسوا بالنبوة موسومين ،  	أما قائدنا وسيدنا فمعصوم من الانحراف ، محفوف بالعناية والألطاف .
	قصارى ما يطلبه سادات الدنيا قصور مشيدة ، وعساكر ترفع الولاء مؤيدة، وخيول  	مسومة في ملكهم مقيدة ، وقناطير مقنطرة في خزائنهم مخلدة ، وخدم في راحتهم  	معبدة.
	أما محمّد عليه الصلاة والسلام فغاية مطلوبه ، ونهاية مرغوبه ، أن يُعبد الله  	فلا يُشرك معه أحد ، لأنه فرد صمد (لم يلد ولم يولد ، ولم يكن له كفواً أحد) .
	يسكن بيتاً من الطين ، وأتباعه يجتاحون قصور كسرى وقيصر فاتحين ، يلبس القميص  	المرقوع ، ويربط على بطنه حجرين من الجوع ، والمدائن تُفتَح بدعوته ، والخزائن  	تُقسم لأمته .

 إن البرية يوم مبعث أحـــمدٍ *** نظر الإله لــها  	فبدّل حالها
	بل كرَّم الإنسان حين اختار من *** خير البريــة نجمها وهلالها
	لبس المرقع وهو قائـــد أمةٍ *** جبت الكنوز وكسَّرت أغلالها
	لما رآها الله تمشي نـــحوه *** لا تبتـغي إلا رضاه سعى لها
 ماذا أقول في النبي الرسول ؟ هل أقول للبدر حييت يا قمر السماء ؟  	أم أقول للشمس أهلاً يا كاشفة الظلماء ، أم أقول للسحاب سَلِمتَ يا حامل الماء  	؟
	اسلك معه حيثما سلك ، فإن سنته سفينة نوح من ركب فيها نجا ومن تخلف عنها هلك ،  	نزل بزُّ رسالته في غار حراء ، وبيع في المدينة ، وفصل في بدر ، فلبسه كل مؤمن  	فيا سعادة من لبس ، ويا خسارة من خلعه فتعس وانتكس ، إذا لم يكن الماء من نهر  	رسالته فلا تشرب ، وإذا لم يكن الفرس مسوَّماً على علامته فلا تركب ، بلال بن  	رباح صار باتِّباعه سيداً بلا نسب ، وماجداً بلا حسب ، وغنيّاً بلا فضة ولا ذهب  	، أبو لهب عمه لما عصاه خسر وتبَّ ، (سيصلى ناراً ذات لهب) .

 الفرس والروم واليونان إن ذكروا *** فعند ذكرك  	أسمال على قزم 
	هم نـمَّقوا لوحة بالـرِّقِ هائمـة *** وأنت لوحك محفوظ من التهمِ
 وإنك لتهدي إلى صراط مستقيم ، وإنك لعلى خُلُق عظيم ، وإنك لعلى  	نهج قويم ، ما ضلَّ ، وما زلَّ ، وما ذلَّ ، وما غلَّ ، وما ملَّ ، وما كلَّ ،  	فما ضلَّ لأن الله هاديه، وجبريل يكلمه ويناديه ، وما زلّ لأن العصمة ترعاه ،  	والله أيده وهداه ، وما ذلّ لأن النصر حليفه ، والفوز رديفه ، وما غلّ لأنه  	صاحب أمانة ، وصيانة ، وديانة، وما ملّ لأنه أُعطي الصبر ، وشُرح له الصدر ،  	وما كلّ لأن له عزيمة ، وهمة كريمة ، ونفساً طاهرة مستقيمة .

 كأنك في الكتاب وجدت لاءً *** محرمة عليــك فلا  	تحلُّ 
	إذا حضر الشتاء فأنت شمسٌ *** وإن حل المصيف فأنت ظلُّ 
 صلى الله عليه وسلم ما كان أشرح صدره ، وأرفع ذكره ، وأعظم قدره ،  	وأنفذ أمره ، وأعلى شرفه ، وأربح صفقة من آمن به وعرفه ، مع سعة الفناء ،  	وعِظَم الآناء ، وكرم الآباء ، فهو محمد الممجد ، كريم المحتد ، سخي اليد ، كأن  	الألسنة والقلوب ريضت على حبه ، وأنست بقربه ، فما تنعقد إلا على وده ، ولا  	تنطق إلا بحمده ، ولا تسبح إلا في بحر مجده .
 
نور العرارة نوره ونسيمــــه *** نشر الخزامى في اخضرار  	الآسِ
	وعليه تاج محبة من ربـــه *** ما صيغ من ذهب ولا من ماسِ 
	إن للفطر السليمة ، والقلوب المستقيمة ، حباً لمنهاجه ، ورغبة عارمة لسلوك  	فجاجه، فهو القدوة الإمام ، الذي يهدي به الله من اتبع رضوانه سُبُل السلام .
	صلى الله عليه وسلم، علَّم اللسان الذكر ، والقلب الشكر ، والجسد الصبر ،  	والنفس الطهر ، وعلَّم القادة الإنصاف ، والرعية العفاف ، وحبب للناس عيش  	الكفاف ، صبر على الفقر ، لأنه عاش فقيرا ، وصبر على جموع الغنى لأنه ملك ملكاً  	كبيرا ، بُعث بالرسالة ، وحكم بالعدالة ، وعلّم من الجهالة ، وهدى من الضلالة ،  	ارتقى في درجات الكمال حتى بلغ الوسيلة ، وصعد في سُلّم الفضل حتى حاز كل فضيلة  	.
 
أتاك رسول المكرمـات مسلمـاً *** يريد رســـــول الله  	أعظم متقي 
	فأقبل يسعى في البساط فـما درى *** إلى البحر يسعى أم إلى الشمس يرتقي 
	هذا هو النور المبارك يا من أبصر ، هذا هو الحجة القائمة يامن أدبر ، هذا الذي  	أنذر وأعذر ، وبشر وحذر ، وسهل ويسر ، كانت الشهادة صعبة فسهّلها من أتباعه  	مصعب ، فصار كل بطل بعده إلى حياضه يرغب ، ومن مورده يشرب ، وكان الكذب قبله في  	كل طريق ، فأباده بالصديق ، من طلابه أبو بكر الصديق ، وكان الظلم قبل أن يبعث  	متراكماً كالسحاب ، فزحزحه بالعدل من تلاميذه عمر بن الخطاب ، وهو الذي ربى  	عثمان ذا النورين ، وصاحب البيعتين ، واليمين والمتصدق بكل ماله مرتين ، وهو  	إمام علي حيدرة ، فكم من كافر عفرّه ، وكم من محارب نحره ، وكم من لواء للباطل  	كسره ، كأن المشركين أمامه حُمُرٌ مستنفرة ، فرَّت من قسوره .
 
إذا كان هذا الجيل أتباع نهــــجه *** وقد حكموا السادات  	في البدو والحَضَرْ
	فقل كيف كان المصطفى وهو رمزهم *** مـــع نوره لا تذكر الشمس والقَمرْ  
	كانت الدنيا في بلابل الفتنة نائمة ، في خسارة لا تعرف الربح ، وفي اللهو  	هائمة، فأذّن بلال بن رباح ، بحيَّ على الفلاح ، فاهتزت القلوب ، بتوحيد علاّم  	الغيوب ، فطارت المهج تطلب الشهادة ، وسبَّحت الأرواح في محراب العبادة ، وشهدت  	المعمورة لهم بالسيادة .
 
كل المشارب غير النيل آسنةٌ *** وكل أرض سوى الزهراء  	قيعانُ
	لا تُنحرُ النفس إلا عند خيمته *** فالموت فوق بلاط الحب رضوانُ 
	أرسله الله على الظلماء كشمس النهار ، وعلى الظمأ كالغيث المدرار ، فهزّ بسيوفه  	رؤوس المشركين هزّاً ، لأن في الرؤوس مسامير اللات والعُزَّى ، عظمت بدعوته  	المنن ، فإرساله إلينا أعظم منّة ، وأحيا الله برسالته السنن ، فأعظم طريق  	للنجاة إتباع تلك السنة . تعلَّم اليهود العلم فعطَّلوه عن العمل ، ووقعوا في  	الزيغ والزلل ، وعمل النصارى بضلال ، فعملهم عليهم وبال ، وبعث عليه الصلاة  	والسلام بالعلم المفيد ، والعلم الصالح الرشيد . 
 
أخوك عيسـى دعا ميْتـاً فقام له *** وأنت أحييت أجيالاً  	من الرممِ
	قحطان عدنان حازوا منك عزّتهم *** بك التشرف للتـاريخ لا بهمِ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

في رحاب الدوحة المحمدية ( قصيدة )
لمروان عدنان
ظپظ? ط±ط*ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆط*ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط*ظ…ط¯ظ?  ط© ( ظ‚طµظ?ط¯ط© ) - ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط£ظ„ظˆظƒط© - ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط*ط¶ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظƒظ„ظ…ط© - ط´ط¨ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ„ظˆظƒط©

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *قال جابر بن سمرة رضي الله عنه -كما عند مسلم في الصحيح- قال: (خرجت في ليلة أضحيان -أي: القمر فيها مكتمل- فرأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه حلة حمراء، فجعلت أنظر إلى القمر وأنظر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلهو عندي أجمل من القمر)*


بأبي هو وأمي ونفسي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
بارك الله فيك أختي الكريمة .
لكن الحديث ليس في صحيح مسلم . بل أخرجه الدَّارِمِي (57) قال : حدَّثنا مُحَمد بن سَعِيد ، أخبرنا عَبْد الرَّحْمان بن مُحَمد. والتِّرْمِذِيّ" 2811 ، وفي (الشَّمائل) 10 قال : حدَّثنا هَنَّاد ، حدَّثنا عَبْثَر بن القاسم. و"النَّسائي" ، في "الكبرى" 9562 قال : أخبرنا هَنَّاد بن السَّرِي ، عن عَبْثَر.كلاهما (عَبْد الرَّحْمان بن مُحَمد المُحَارِبِي ، وعَبْثَر) عن أَشْعَث بن سَوَّار ، عن أَبي إِسْحَاق ، فذكره.
- قال أبو عِيسَى التِّرْمِذِي : هذا حديثٌ حَسَنٌ غريبٌ ، لا نعرفُه إلا من حديث الأَشْعَث.
- قال أبو عَبْد الرَّحْمان النَّسَائِي : هذا خطأٌ ، والصَّواب الذي قبله ، وأَشْعَث ضَعِيفٌ.
والحديث ضعفه الألباني رحمه الله ؛ لضعف إسناده. ولا شك من حيث المتن أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أجمل وأحسن من القمر .
ويغني عنه أحاديث ، منها :
ما أخرجه البخاري ومسلم من حديث البراء قال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم رجلا مربوعا بعيد ما بين المنكبين عظيم الجمة إلى شحمة أذنيه عليه حلة حمراء ما رأيت شيئا قط أحسن منه صلى الله عليه و سلم .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

كشف الغمة في مدح سيد الأمة 

 محمود سامي باشا الباردوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t121896/#post684703

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

نظم البديع في مدح خير شفيع 




> نظم البديع في مدح خير شفيع 
> 
> 
> نظم الحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي/ ت 911 هـ
> 
> 
> طبع في دار القلم العربي حلب 1995 تحقيق علي محمد معوض وعادل عبد الموجود 
> ـــــــــــــــ
> رابط التحميل:
> http://mandumat.blogspot.com/2013/12...post_3493.html

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم جميعا ، ورزقنا وإياكم شفاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t125602/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

مدائح النبي الأكرم صلى الله عليه وسلم كثيرة جدا ، وفيها الكثير من رفيع الشعر وبليغه من الناحية الأدبية . 

ولكن من أكثر الأبيات الجميلة والإبداعية في ذلك : أبيات تُروى عن العباس بن عبد المطلب (رضي الله عنه) عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمدح بها ابن أخيه عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم .

وهي أبيات تسبح بك في خيال غابر عبر الأزمان الماضية ، تراقب فيها الضياء النبوي يتقلب في الأصلاب ، حتى وُلد ضياؤه عليه الصلاة والسلام .

فيقول فيها العباس بن عبد المطلب :

من قبلها طِبتَ في الظلال وفي 
مستودَعٍ حيث يُـخصف الورقُ 
ثم هبطتَ البلاد لا بشر 
أنت ولا مضغةٌ ولا علقُ 
بل نطفة تركب السفين وقد 
ألجم نَسْرًا وأهلَه الغرقُ 
تُنقل من صالبٍ إلى رحم
إذا مضى عالَـمٌ بدا طبقُ 
حتى احتوى بيتك المهيمن من 
خِنْدفَ علياءَ تحتها النُّطق 
وأنت لما وُلدت أشرقت الأرض وضاءت بنورك الأفق 
فنحن في ذلك الضياء وفي النور وسُبْل الرشاد نخترق 


وإسناد الأبيات ليس بالإسناد القائم ، وإن كان الإمام الحاكم مال إلى قبوله بملحظ طريف ، حيث قال عقبه : (( هذا حديث تفرد به رواته الأعراب عن آبائهم ، وأمثالهم من الرواة لا يضعون)) ، أي إن الأعراب غير معروفين بالكذب ، على عادة العرب قديما في الأنفة من الكذب .
والحقيقة أن الأبيات إن لم تكن من إنشاء العباس بن عبد المطلب فهي ولا شك من إنشاء شاعر فحل من عصور الاحتجاج اللغوي ، وهذا يكفينا .


ومعتى الأبيات : 

- من قبلها طِبتَ : أي كنت طيبا مذ كنت في صلب أبينا آدم عليه السلام .
- في الظلال : ظلال الجنة يوم كان في صلب أبينا آدم عليه السلام .
- والمستودع : هو الموضع الذي كان فيه آدم وحواء يخصفان عليهما من الورق ، أي يضمان بعضه إلى بعض يتستران به .
- ثم هبطت إلى الدنيا في صلب آدم وأنت لا بشر ولا مضغة . 
- وقوله : ( تركب السفين ) يعني في صلب نوح . وصالب لغة في الصُّلب. 
- ونسرا : الصنم الذي كان يعبده قوم نوح ، فقد غرق معهم حين غرقوا .
- والعالَـم و الطبق : هما القرن من الناس ، أي الجيل , والمعنى : إذا ذهب جيل أتى جيل جديد من الناس .
- والنُّطق : جمع نطاق ، وهو ما يُشد به الوسط . أي أنت أوسط قومك نسبا ، وجعله في علياء وجعلهم تحته نطاقا .



*الشيخ حاتم بن عارف العوني الشريف*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*البديعية وشرحها الفتح المبين في مدح الأمين*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

الكتاب عبارة عن قصيدة شعرية في مدح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمكن أن توصف بانها (بديعية) لاشتمالها على فنون البلاغة والبديع.

http://ar.islamway.net/book/13031/%D...9%86?ref=p-new
http://ar.islamway.com/book/13031/%D...9%86?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*قصيدة ( سناء نــور محمد )*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

* شعر د. فالح الحجية*
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t137533/
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
قصيدة ( فى مدح خير البرية )
**للشاعر : أحمد عادل عابدين



*


> *حلَّ الضياء على الأنام من الذرا*





> *و سرت بشائر بالنعيم إلى الورى*
> 
> *أمر الجليل طباق كونه فاكتست*
> *نوراً و كل عباد ربى كبَّرا*
> 
> *و الزهر مكتسىٌ رداءً من ضيا*
> *ءٍ ، و النعيم على العباد تقررا*
> 
> *و البدر فى فَلَك السماء تراقص*
> ...


*

http://www.alfaseeh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=85116
*

----------


## عادل سعداوي

الشاعر عادل سعداوي :
بارك الله في من أنشأ هذا الموضوع وفي من شارك فيه وفي من تصفّحه 
وأضيف على ما أفادنا به الإخوة والأخوات من قبل :
أنّ الله جلّ في علاه قد ذكر في القرآن كل" الأنبياء والرّسل بأسمائهم قائلا :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  يا  آدم...يا نوح...يا ابراهيم ...يا موسى.... :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  
إلا رسولنا الأكرم   :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فقد خاطبه سبحانه وتعالى بقوله :   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يا أيّها النبيّ.....يا أيّها الرّسول.... :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  وفي ذلك تعظيم لشأنه  وتفضيل له على كل الأنبياء والمرسلين وحتى على ملك الوحي جبريل عليه السّلام إذ أنه قد أمّهم   :صلى الله عليه وسلم:   جميعا في الصلاة في المسجد الأقصى في حادثة الإسراء .

----------


## أبو عبد الله المسعودي

*"أجمع الناس على تقديم قول كعب بن زهير يمدح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
تحمله الناقة الأدماء معتجراً ... بالبرد كالبدر جلى ليلة الظلم
وفي عطافيه أو أثناء ريطته ... ما يعلم الله من دين ومن كرم"
العمدة في محاسن الشعر وآدابه لابن رشيق .
وأظن أن هناك رواية " أو أثناء بردته"*
*صلى الله عليه وسلم .*

----------


## عبد القادر السني

بأبي أنت وأمي يارسول الله .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> حمل كتاب:
> *بديع التلخيص وتلخيص البديع*
> للشيخ طاهر الجزائري رحمه الله
> يشرح فيه بديعيته في مدح الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم التي ضمّنها كل أنواع البديع
> 
> 
> صفحة التحميل:
> https://archive.org/details/hakimtou_gmail_201502
> 
> ...


 ...........

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> كشف الغمة في مدح سيد الأمة 
> 
>  محمود سامي باشا الباردوي
> 
> http://majles.alukah.net/t121896/#post684703


http://majles.alukah.net/t134418/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t142343/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
القصيدة الرائية في مدح خير البرية*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *لابن الجزري

**حايف النبهان

http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=94&book=14095


*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*معجم أعلام شعراء المدح النبوي*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
المختار من مدائح المختار صلى الله عليه وسلم - الصرصري

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

نظم البديع
في مدح خير شفيع صلى الله عليه وسلم


(قصيدة بديعية ميمية)للعلامة جلال الدين السيوطي
ت 911هـ رحمه الله

ضبط: محمد بن أحمد بن محمود آل رحاب


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
البراعة
مِنَ العَقِيق ومنْ تَذْكار ذي سَلَمِ 
براعةُ العينِ في استهلالها بدَمِ 

الجناس التام والناقص
ومِن أُهيل النَّقى تمَّ النقا، وبدا 
تناقص الجسم من ضرٍّ ومِن ضَرم 

الجناس المقلوب والمطرف
وواهلٌ والهٌ قلبي ولُبيَ من 
تطريفِ ما أودَعوا في طيِّ نَشرهمِ 

الجناس المحرف والمشوش
مُحرّف الطبعِ حيث القلبُ محترقٌ 
مشوش الفكر من كَلْم ومن كَلِمِ 

اللاحق والمضارع
ولاحق الدمعِ من عيني تضارع مِن 
حيني بأخدود خدي همْع مكتتم 

جناس الرفو والاستعارة
ورمت رفوَ اصطباري إذ تمزَّعَ لا 
يبلى على مستعار مِن ودادهم 

الالتفات والجناس المركب
ولا جناحَ[1] عليه في تلَفُّته 
صبٌّ له طيران من جناحهم 

الإيجاب بعد السلب
والعاذلون بإيجاب الملام غلَوا 
وما غلو قيمةً من سلب ذوقهمِ 

نفي الشيء بإيجابه
ما إنْ لهم مِن عقولٍ يهتدون بها 
ولا يبالون من إيجاب نفيهم 

الترشيح
وكلما نسجوا حَوكا بوشيهم 
عنى لهم رشحوه[2] باختراعهم 

الهجو في معرض المدح
أريدُ هجوا بتعريض المديحِ لهم 
لأنهم يحملون الضيمَ في التهَم 

المُواربة
وإنْ أُصرِّحْ أُجاملْ في مُواربةٍ 
لِأنهم من ذوي الأقدار والحشم 

الإبهام
ممن بما دون إبهامٍ يُشارُ لهم 
حتى يُقل أين جونُ العرْض والشيم 

النزاهة
إنَّ النزاهةَ تأبى أن أقول لهم 
هجوًا، فحسبيَ إعراضيْ عن الكلِم 

التسليم
تسليم أمري لهم راموا وما نصحوا 
وهبْه كان، فما التسليمُ من شيمي 

جناس التركيب
أعاذِلي ضقتُ من تركيب عذلِك لي 
ذرعا فذرْ عن ملامي واستفدْ حكَمي 

التفنن
وعدّ عن عذل حرٍّ لستَ تلحقه 
على المدى، وتفتن في ضيا كلمي 

التصحيف والتلفيق والإعنات
تصحَّف العدل بالتلفيق مِن عدم 
وتمنع العذل بالإعنات منع دم 

الاكتفاء وإرسال المثل
كفيت شرا، فحاذرْ أن ترى مثلي 
إن العذول جديرٌ بالبلاء قَمِي 

التفويف
فوِّقْ، أنلْ، سدَّ، هوّنْ، عُد، حلَّ، أطلْ 
أقصِر، أهن، أعدل، اعذر، امنع، اعط، لُمِ 

الهزل المراد به الجد
هازلتني إن مضى جدي وفارقني 
سعدي وقلت: استفق من كلفة الهممِ 

التهكم
لقد تهكَّمتَ في إبداء نصحك لي 
يا نصحَ خِلٍّ يداوي القلب بالكلم 

عتاب المر نفسه والتصدير
فَمِي أبان بسرِّي فالعتاب على 
نفسي، وتصدير لومي في حديث فمي 

التغاير
لا غَيَّب الله عُزالي وألهمهم 
تغاير القول كي أشقى بذكرهم 

المقابلة
بالأمس كنت قريرَ العين من أمم 
والآن قابلني حزنٌ لبعدهمِ 

التذييل
أبِيتُ أسحب تذييلَ البكاء على 
ليل الوصال، وليل الهجر لم يرم 

التورية المهيأة
تهيأ السقم لَمَّا أن مضَوا، ولقد 
طالوا فراقا، وما طالوا بوصلهم 

الطي والنشر
طووا، أبوا، نشروا، واستحقروا، هتكوا 
بغضي، ووصلي، وسِري، ذمتي، حُرَمي 

الاستدراك
واستدركوا بعد طول النأي عهدهم 
لكن بنقض عُرى كانت من القدم 

الاستطراد
واستطردوا الدمعَ حتى جفَّ منبعُه 
جفاف عينيَ في أيام قربهم 

أسلوب الحكيم
قالوا: سيجري وهم يعنون مجترأٌ 
فقلت: أسلوبكم جار على الحكم 

القول بالموجِب
قولي لهم موجب إذ قال أعدلهم 
عدلت قلتُ: على ما بي من السقم 

الرجوع
ولم أقصِّر بتفريط الحقوق على 
قصرت عند رجوعي يوم سيرهم 

المراجعة
قالوا: استقم قلت: هل منكم مراجعةٌ؟ 
قالوا: اصطبر قلت: صبري زاد في ألمي 

الاستثناء
أضنى الهوى جسدي يا غائبين ولم 
يستثن إلا دموعا مَزْجُها بدمي 

تجاهل العارف
لقد تجاهلتُمو عني بمعرفةٍ 
قلتم: أطالب وصل أم قِرى أزم؟ 

القسم
برئت من حسبي، والعز مِن أربي 
إن لم يشابهْ هواهم أحرفَ القسم 

التسهيم
ضيعتُ في الحب أيامي وما ظَفِرت 
روحي بتسهيم تقريبٍ فوا نَدمي 

التخيير
لا خيرَ في الحب فاسمع حكمتي ولك الت 
تخيير فيما حلا فاتبعْه واحتكم 

الاقتضاب والازدواج
إنَّ اقتضاب مديحي المصطفى أرَبي 
والمدح أعلى وأولى بازدواجهم 

الاطراد
محمدُ بن الذبيحِ بن الخليل أبو ال 
بتول، كهفُ اليتامى في اطرادهم 

الاشتقاق
وأحمدُ الناس والمحمود، شُق له 
من وصفه الحمد وصفا غيرَ منهضم 

الاحتباك
يا خاتم الرسْل، وهْو المبتدا، وغدا 
خير النبيين طُرًّا في احتباكهم 

العنوان
وهْو المقدَّمُ في فصل القضاء على 
كل النبيين في عنوان حشرهم 

المذهب الكلامي
ومذهبي أنه لو لم يحُزْ شرفا 
عليهمُ ما تخلَّوا عن كلامهم 

الجمع والترتيب
والجنُّ والإنس والأملاك في رُتَبٍ 
والرسْل تحت لواه يوم جمعهم 

التكرير
كررْ أحاديثَ مدح السابغ النِّعَم 
السابغ النعم بن السابغ النعَمِ 

الترديد
هو الكريمُ على الله الكريم وفي الذ 
ذكر الكريم له التَّرْديد في الكَلِمِ 

التبديل
أتْقى الأئمةِ لا تبديل منه إما 
م المتقين، وماحي حندس الظلم 

إلحاق الجزئي بالكلي
جزءٌ هو العالمُ الكلي في شرفٍ 
أسنى الملوك لديه[3] أصغر الخدم 

الكلام الجامع
ومَجمعُ القول فيه أنه جُمِعت 
فيه المحاسنُ مِن فرْق إلى قدَم 

الكناية
كم صرحَ الذِّكر أنَّ المجد متشحٌ 
به وعن إسمه[4] يكنى من العظم 

الطباق
علا طباقَ السموات العلا ودنا 
كقاب قوسين أو أدنى لمستنم 

حسن الاتساق
والرُّوحَ أخدم، والرحمنَ كلم وال 
أملاكَ قدم في حُسن اتساقهم 

جناس المعنى
حوى الجمالَ بمعناه وصورته 
وخاطبته الظبا والبُدْن بالكلِم 

التمكين
وخصه الله بالتمكين في الملأ ال 
أعلى فأملاكه من جملة الحشم 

التوليد والاستعانة
ورد في الغار كيدَ المعتدين بنس 
ج العنكبوت وتوليدٍ بورْقهم[5] 
إعانةُ الله أغنتْ عن مضاعفةٍ 
من الدروع وعن عال من الأُطُم 

الإرداف
ومِن تواضعه إرداف مَن سعدوا 
به هدى وهُدوا للواضح اللقم 

الطاعة والعصيان
أطاعه صالحو الكونين والملأ ال 
أعلى ومَن يعصه يجزي وينتقم 

الاستخدام
واستخدم الغيثَ ينهاه ويأمره 
وكم وقاه إذا حرّ الهجير ظمي 

التوشيح
مِن قبل مولده توشيحُ بعثته 
مخيّرا للورى في سالف القَدم 

ائتلاف اللفظ والمعنى

سهلٌ رقيقٌ رحيمٌ لينٌ رؤفٌ[6] 
تَألَّفَ اللفظُ في معناه بالحكم 


الاتساع
طلق الأَكُفِّ، طويلُ الباع، طود عُلا 
له اتساعُ المعالي في ذُرى الكرمِ 

الإيضاح
والبسطُ والقبض مِن كفيه متضحٌ 
ذا للصديق، وذا للفاجر الخصم 

التوجيه
وأمره نافذٌ ماضٍ، ومنطقُه 
موجَّهٌ، ونَداه غيرُ منجزم 

التسميط
في رأسه غسَقٌ، في وجه فلَقٌ 
في ثغره نسقٌ تسميط دُرِّهم 

تشبيه شيئين بشيئين
شيئان قد أَشبها شيئين فيه عَلا 
وجهٌ وشعر كمثل البدر في الظلم 

الإيغال
يجول في الوعظ إيغالا يبيِّنه 
كأنه في الهدى نار على علَم 

التشريع
بان الهدى، وضح الإشكال محترزا 
من الردى إذ قضى تشريعَ دينهم 

الإبداع
صان الشريعةَ في إبداعه سُننا 
يظهرن أنوارها للناس في الظلم 

التشطير
والعمر شطَّره فيهم وقدَّره 
تشطير مغتنم، للحق ملتزم 

الطرد والعكس
لذي البصائر إقبالٌ له سعد 
والطردُ والعكس للشانئ حيث عَمي 

الإطناب والإيجاز
عن كنهِ معناه كَلَّ المطنبون وقد 
أوتيْ[7] البلاغةَ والإيجاز في الكلم 

الترصيع
مرصعٌ بنظيم النطق في الحكم 
مرقع بعظيم الخُلْق والحلم 

القلب
مُدْنٍ أخا كرم، مركٍ أخا ندم 
مطهّر القلب حقا، راسخ القدم 

التفضيل
ما السحْب تمهل أي زعمت بوارقها 
يومًا بأفضل من يُمناه في القسم 

حسن التعليل
لو لم يكن كفُّه الوافي سحابَ ندى 
لما استقَوا منه تعليلا لوردهم 

التفريق
لا يشبه البحرَ هذا مالحٌ، وندى 
كفَّيه عذْبٌ بتفريق لمحتكم 

تشابه الأطراف
تشابهتْ منه أطرافٌ مُنمَّقة 
كالبان والميزباد فيه للحكم 

التقسيم والتفهيم
يقسّم الجزيَ في الكفار بعد وغى 
قتلا وسبيا وتشريدا لمنهزم 

الجمع والتقسيم
فالسبيُ للملك، والتقسيم ما جمعوا 
والروح للنار، والأجساد للرخم 

التدبيج
بالسيف الابيض، والعسال الاسمر، والت 
تدبيج الاحمر، والكرارة الدهم 

الجمع والتفريق
والحقُّ كالصبح كلُّ الخلق شاهده 
والسيف كالصبح في تفريق جمعهم 

الاقتباس
"فأصبحوا لا يُرى إلا مساكنهم" 
من اقتباسٍ ذكا في الحرب مضطرم 

التفريع والتبليغ
روَّى الصعيد بتفريع الدماء كما 
تبليغ دعوته روَّته بالديَم 

الانسجام
دعا وقد عمَّ جدبُ الأرض فانتشأت 
في الحال سُحْبٌ بغيث أيِّ منسجم 

الإغراق
لو شاء إغراقهم في البَر مدَّ لهم 
بحري دماء وما[8] بالموج ملتطم 

التهذيب والتأديب
لمْ لا تكون معانيه مهذبة 
والله أدَّبه في المهد واليتم 

التشبيه
وكم له معجزات لم يشن كسفٌ 
شموسَها لا كتشبيه بسحرهم 

التوهيم
كالشمس في الصحو لا توهيم يُوهنها 
والنجم في عَرفه الزاكي لَمُنتسم 

المناقضة
ولا يروم امرؤٌ فيها مناقضةً 
ما لم يزل أو يزل أجبال ذي سلم 

الفرائد
فرائد الحسن فيه عقد ناظمة 
حلت كما حلَّ من وافاه في حرم 

التطريز
طرَّزت شعريْ بأوصاف به اتسقت 
يا حسنَ منتظم في حُسن منتظم 

التجزئة
جزَّيت منتظمي فيه وملتزمي 
أهديت مِن كلمي للغيث مغتنم 

المجاز والتصريع
رجوت من حُسْن ما أبديت من كلمي 
حسنَ المجاز إلى تصريعِ عدهم 

التناسب وهو مراعاة النظير
وفي تناسب نظمي ما يقدِّمني 
على الفحولة في مَيدان سبقهم 

الإشارة
يا أكرمَ الرسْل يا مَن في إشارته 
حوز المنى وسرور الواجم الوصِم 

التوشيع - بالعين المهملة -
ومَن غدا في الورى توشيع ملته 
يزهو على الزاهرَين الروض والنجم 

التعطف
تعطُّفا لمحبٍّ فيك ليس له 
تعطفٌ عنك معدودٌ من الخدَم[9] 

حسن البيان
يا صاحبَ العلَم الهادي لقاصده 
حسنَ البيان أجرْني في حِمى العلم 

براعة المطلب
فمطلبي أنت أوفى بالنجاح له 
وأنت أدرى به يا مسبغَ النِّعَم 

التجريد
من كان فيما غدا تجريد مقصده 
له رأى منه حبلا غير منفصم 

الاعتراض
................... 
................... 

التفصيل
عليه منّا صلاةٌ ما لها عددٌ 
تفصيلُ مجملِها يربو على الديَم 

الاستتباع
وآله الغرِّ باستتباع عترته 
الباذلي النفسَ بذلَ الزاد في الأزم 

التعديد
عدِّدْ صفاتِهم العلياء مِن حسَبٍ 
والعلم والجود والإيفاء للذمم 

الإهمال
سادوا الورى، طاولوا الأعلام مصطرما 
علوا، وكم أهملوا الأعداء كلهم 

المقطوع والموصول
روِّضْ ودمْ وأرحْ رددْ وودَّ وزُر 
وأْزُر ووالِ دوا داءٍ وزدْ ورمِ 
مَن جاءهم مُرتجٍ مِن عِزهم شرفًا 
يولونه كرما يزهو بوصلهمِ 

الموازنة
لهم مناقبُ تُروى في مفاخرهم 
ولا معاند يلغى في وزانهم 

ائتلاف اللفظ والوزن
ألَّفتُ نظمي وأوزاني بمدحهم 
مؤملا سعةً مِن وافر الكرم 

المزاوجة
إذا تزاوجَ ذنبي والهوام فما 
تجلى مدحت علاهم فانجلت غُمَمي 

السجع
آثارهم عصمي، وحبهم لزمي 
في مدحهم كلِمي، سجعي ومنتظمي 

التكميل
وصحبُه خيرُ صحبٍ مَن حووا شرفا 
بغاية العلم والتكميل في الحلم 

التتميم
وكم لهم من أيادٍ مع خصاصتهم 
قد تممت مكرمات الخلق للأمم 

التعريض
لها إخاء ورُحمى غيرُ منكرة 
والذكر أُنزل في تعريض سَبقهم 

التنكيت
تكفيك خاتمة الفتح التي جَمعت 
بدائعَ الفضل في تنكيت مدحهم 

المشاكلة
من اعتدى شاكلوه الاعتداء ومَن 
يدن يحل مِن التأمين في حَرم 

العقد
كالنجم من يقتدي يهدى به فلذا 
حكمت عقدي على حسن اتباعهم 

تأكيد المدح بما يشبه الذم
أكِّدْ بذم أعاديهم مديحك إذ 
لا عيب فيهم سوى تفريقِ جندهم 

جمع المؤتلف والمختلف
فامدحْ لمؤتلفٍ فيهم ومختلفٍ 
جمعا، وزدْ في علا أوصاف شيخهم 

التلميح والمماثلة
والمح فضائله، واذكر مناقبه 
مَن ذا يماثله في الغار والحرم 

المساواة
واسى النبيَّ بإنفاق ومنتصر 
ولا يساويه في التصديق من إرم 

ائتلاف الوزن والمعنى
وفي ائتلاف المعاني والوزان تلا 
رتب الهدى عمر الفاروق ذو الشيم 

الاحتراس
ثم الشهيد قتيل الدار لا عجزا 
عن دفعهم باحتراسٍ أو قتالهم 

التفسير
حِلما وصفحا وإيثارا لِمَا شهدت 
تفسير رؤياه في أيام حصرهم 

الاشتراك
والصِّهر مَن شارك الصديق في قدم 
في سبق الاسلام[10]لا في الفضل من قدم 

الاتفاق
ومن سمي جده وصف لساعده 
فإنه هاشم حسب اتفاقهم 

البسط
أولئك القوم كلّ القوم ما انبسطت 
نفسي وشنَّفَ سمعي غير ذكرهم 

السهولة
يا ربّ سهِّلْ سريعا باللحوق بهم 
فضلا، وأدمجْ مُحبا في لوائهم 

حسن الاختتام
واكتبْ من العمر في الدنيا لنا حسنا 
حتى أرى عند موتى حسنَ مُختتمي

___________________________
[1] بصلة الهاء لأجل الوزن.
[2] بصلة الهاء لأجل الوزن.
[3] بصلة الهاء بالكسر لأجل الوزن.
[4] بقطع الهمزة لأجل الوزن.
[5] أكثر ما شاع في روايات السيرة النبوية في الهجرة النبوية قصة نسيج العنكبوت والحمامتين في الغار، فهل وردَت أخبار صحيحة حول قصة العنكبوت والحمامتين في غار ثور؟
روى الإِمام أحمد رضي الله عنه في مسنده قال: حدثنا عبدالرزاق قال: حدثنا مَعْمَر قال: وأخبرني عثمان الجزري أن مِقْسمًا مولى ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أخبره عن ابن عباس في قوله: ﴿ وَإِذْ يَمْكُرُ بِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِيُثْبِتُوكَ ﴾ [الأنفال: 30]، قال: "تشاورت قريش ليلةً بمكة، فقال بعضهم: إذا أصبح فأثبِتوه بالوَثاق، يريدون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقال بعضهم: بل اقتلوه، وقال بعضهم: بل أخرجوه، فأطلع الله عز وجل نبيَّه على ذلك. فبات عليٌّ على فراش النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تلك الليلة، فلما رأوا عليًّا ردَّ الله مكرهم، فقالوا: أين صاحبك هذا؟ قال: لا أدري، فاقتصُّوا أثره، فلما بلغوا الجبل خلط عليهم، فصعدوا في الجبل، فمروا بالغار، فرأوا على بابه نسيج العنكبوت، فقالوا: لو دخل ههنا لم يكن نسيجُ العنكبوت على بابه، فمكث فيه ثلاثَ ليال" [المسند (5/ 87)].
من حسَّن قصة العنكبوت:
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله: "وهذا إسناد حسن، وهو من أجوَدِ ما رُوي في قصة نسج العنكبوت على فم الغار" [البداية والنهاية (3/ 181)].
لكنه رحمه الله قال في "الفصول": "ويقال والله أعلم: إن العنكبوت سدَّت على باب الغار، وإن حمامتين عشَّشَتا على بابه".. [الفصول في سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ص 52]، فلم يحسِّنها هنا، بل يُفهم من كلامه خلاف ذلك.
وحسَّنها الحافظ ابن حجر في "الفتح" [7/ 236] على أنه قال عن عثمان الجزري: "فيه ضعف" [التقريب (2/ 13)]. وفي "التهذيب" أن أبا حاتم قال عنه: يُكتب حديثُه ولا يحتج به. وقال العقيلي: لا يُتابَع في حديثه [التهذيب (7/ 145)].
ولذا ضعَّف الحديثَ الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله في تعليقه على المسند فقال: "في إسناده نظر؛ من أجل عثمان الجزري [5/ 87].
وقال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله بعد أن ضعَّف الحديث: "ثم إن الآية المتقدمة: ﴿ وَأَيَّدَهُ بِجُنُودٍ لَمْ تَرَوْهَا ﴾ [التوبة: 40] فيها ما يؤكِّد ضعف الحديث؛ لأنها صريحةٌ بأن النصر والتأييد إنما كان بجنودٍ لا تُرى، والحديث يُثبت أن نصره صلى الله عليه وسلم كان بالعنكبوت، وهو مما يُرى، فتأمَّل.
والأشبه بالآية أنَّ الجنود فيها إنما هم الملائكة، وليس العنكبوت ولا الحمامتين، ولذلك قال البغوي في تفسيره (4/ 147) للآية: "وهم الملائكة، نزَلوا يصرفون وجوه الكفار وأبصارهم عن رؤيته" ا.هـ كلام الشيخ الألباني [سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة (3/ 263) وضعفها أيضًا في تعليقه على فقه السيرة، ص 163].
وقال في موضع آخر: "واعلم أنه لا يصحُّ حديثٌ في عنكبوت الغار والحمامتين"[سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة (3/ 339)].
فتحسين الحافظَيْن ابن كثير وابن حجر إنما هو لنسيج العنكبوت فقط، أما بيض حمامتين على الغار فلم أر - حسب علمي - مَن صحَّحه. والله أعلم.
من ضعَّف قصة العنكبوت والحمامتين:
وقد أورده الهيثمي في "المجمع" بلفظ: "أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما كان ليلةَ بات في الغار أمر الله تبارك وتعالى شجرةً فنبتت في وجه الغار... وأمر... العنكبوت فنسجت على وجه الغار، وأمر... حمامتين وحشيتين فوقعَتا بفم الغار، وأتى المشركون من كل فجٍّ... وتقدم رجل منهم، فنظر فرأى الحمامتين، فرجع فقال لأصحابه: ليس في الغار شيء؛ رأيتُ حمامتين على فم الغار، فعرفتُ أن ليس فيه أحد، فسمع النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله، فعلم أن الله تبارك وتعالى قد درَأ بهما عنه، فسمَّتَ (دعا بالخير والبركة) عليهما وفرَض جزاءهما، واتخذ في حرم الله تبارك وتعالى فرخَين؛ أحسبه قال: فأصل كلِّ حمام في الحرم من فراخهما". ثم قال الهيثميُّ: "رواه البزار والطبراني، وفيه جماعةٌ لم أعرفهم" [مجمع الزوائد (6/ 152 - 153)، وانظر: تخريج أحاديث الكشاف (2/ 76)].
وأخرجه أيضًا أبو القاسم الأصبهاني في "دلائل النبوة" من طريق عبد الرزاق، كسند الإِمام أحمد، قال محقق الدلائل، مساعد الحميد: "في إسناده ضعف".
وأعلَّه - كمن قبله - بعثمان الجزري، ثم قال: "ثم إن في الإسناد علةً أخرى لا تقلُّ أهمية عما سبق؛ فقد أخرج الحديثَ عبدُالرزاق في "المصنَّف" (5: 389) وفي "التفسير" (ل95) عن مَعْمَر به، دون ذِكر ابن عباس، وينبغي أن يكون هذا هو المحفوظُ عن عبدالرزاق؛ إذ هو ثابت بهذا الأداء في مؤلَّفاته [دلائل النبوة للأصبهاني، تحقيق مساعد بن سليمان الحميد، دار العاصمة، النشرة الأولى، 1412 هـ (2/ 576)].
قال أبو تراب الظاهري رحمه الله: "وقد ورد أن حمامتين وحشيتين عشَّشتا على بابه، وأن شجرةً نبتَت، وكل ذلك فيه غرابةٌ ونَكارة من حيث الرواية... وفي رواية فيها غرابة ونكارة أن الحمامتَين أفرختا، وأن حَمَام الحرم المكيِّ مِن نسل تَينِك الحمامتين، وكل ذلك بأسانيدَ واهية" [الأثر المقتفى لقصة هجرة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ص 13].
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله معلقًا على قول أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه: "لو أنَّ أحدهم نظر تحت قدمَيه لأبصرنا": "وفيه دليل على أن قصة نسجِ العنكبوت غيرُ صحيحة؛ فما يوجد في بعض التواريخ أن العنكبوت نسجَت على باب الغار، وأنه نبت فيه شجرة، وأنه كان على غصنها حمامة... كل هذا لا صحة له؛ لأن الذي منَع المشركين من رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصاحبِه أبي بكر رضي الله عنه ليست أمورًا حسيَّة تكون لهما ولغيرهما، بل هي أمور معنويَّة، وآيةٌ من آيات الله عز وجل" [شرح رياض الصالحين، ط الأولى 1415، دار الوطن، ج 2، ص 525].
وقال رحمه الله في موضع آخر: "ما كان عشٌّ كما يقولون، ولا حمامة وقعَت على الغار، ولا شجرة نبتت على فم الغار، ما كان إلا عناية الله عز وجل؛ لأنَّ الله معهما" [المرجع السابق ص 303].
فائدة:
أورد الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في "السلسلة الضعيفة" (3/ 337) حديثًا عزاه إلى "مسند الفردوس" للديلمي وهو: ((جزى الله عَزَّ وجل العنكبوت عنا خيرًا؛ فإنها نسجت عليَّ وعليك يا أبا بكر في الغار، حتى لم يرَنا المشركون، ولم يصلوا إلينا))، وقال رحمه الله عن الحديث: "منكر"، ثم ختم كلامه بقوله: "واعلم أنه لا يصح حديث في عنكبوت الغار والحمامتين على كثرة ما يُذكر ذلك في بعض الكتب والمحاضرات".
فائدة أخرى
أخرج الحاكم في المستدرك (3/ 4) عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((اللهم إنك أخرجتني من أحب البلاد إليَّ فأسكِنِّي أحبَّ البلاد إليك)) فأسكنَه الله المدينة. ثم قال الحاكم: "هذا حديث رواته مدنيُّون من بيت أبي سعيد المقبرُي". وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله: "لكنه موضوع؛ فقد ثبت أن أحب البلاد إلى الله مكة" ا.هـ.
وسئل شيخ الإِسلام رحمه الله عن هذا الحديث فقال: "هذا حديثٌ باطل كذب"؛ (الفتاوى 18/ 124)، وقال في (18/ 378): "هذا باطل، بل ثبَت في الترمذي وغيره أنه قال لمكة: ((والله إنكِ لأحبُّ بلاد الله إلى الله)) وقال: ((إنك لأحبُّ البلاد إليَّ))، فأخبر أنها أحبُّ البلاد إلى الله وإليه. وقال رحمه الله في (27/ 36): "فهذا حديث موضوعٌ كذب، لم يروه أحدٌ من أهل العلم" ا.هـ.
ومن إنصاف الإِمام الكبير أبي عمر ابن عبدالبر رحمه الله قوله: "وإني لأعجَبُ ممن يتركُ قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ وقَف بمكة على الحَزورة وقيل: على الحُجون وقال: ((والله إني أعلم أنَّكِ خير أرض الله...)) وهذا حديث صحيح... فكيف يُترك مثل هذا النصِّ الثابت ويُمال إلى تأويلٍ لا يُجامع متأوِّلُه عليه؟!"؛ (التمهيد 2/ 288)، وابن عبدالبر رحمه الله مالكي، والمشهور عن المالكيَّةِ تفضيلُ المدينة على مكة.
[6] على وزن: فَعُلٌ، وقُرئ بها في المتواتر.
[7] بالإسكان لأجل الوزن.
[8] بالقصر لأجل الوزن.
[9] هذا البيت وعدة أبيات بعده فيها مخالفات شرعية، ويا ليت الناظم رحمه الله استغنى عنها بغيرها.
[10] بالنقل لأجل الوزن.

http://www.alukah.net/literature_language/0/82983/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
حمل لأول مرة تحقيق نافع لـ: القصيدة الرائية في مدح خير البرية*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:

----------


## د/عبد الناصر بدرى امين

*تأملات في حياة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

كُلُّ الْجَوَارِحِ بالأشْوَاقِ تَشْتَعِلُ***وطَ  لَ بِي بَيْنَ أَمْوَاجِ الْهَوَى الْأمَلُ
ويُومِضُ القَلْبُ بِالْأَنْوَارِ مُطَّرِحًا***هُم  ومَ دُنْيَاهُ لَا خَوفٌ ولَا وَجَلُ
قَالُوا: تُحِبُّ؟! وَمَنْ؟ أَجَبْتُ أَعْشَقُهُ***هُو   النَّبِيُّ بِهِ الْأَرْوَاحُ تَتَّصِلُ
هَذَا الرَّسُولُ الذِي فَاقَ الْوَرَى خُلُقَا***فَالله أدَّبَهُ بِالْحُسْنِ مُكتَمِلُ
قَلْبِي يُغَرِّدُ بَيْنَ الزَّهْرِ بُلْبُلُهُ***لَد  ى الْجَوَانِحِ بِالأشْوَاق يَبْتَهِلُ
إِنِّي أَظُنُّ وَظَنِّي بِالْكَرِيمِ نَدَى***في جَنَّة الخُلْدِ عِنْدَ الْحَوْضِ نَنْتَهِلُ
قالُوا هَوَ الصَّادِقُ المَصْدُوقُ نَعْرِفُهُ***هُو   الأمِينُ فَلَا مَيْنٌ وَلَا دَخَلُ
أتَاك جِبْرِيلُ بِالْآيَاتِ نَاصِعَةً***"اِقْ  رَأْ" تُزَيِّنُهَا .. بِالْبِشْرِ تَكْتَحِلُ
وَيَوْمَ بَلَّغَتَهُمْ بِالنُّورِ تُنْقِذُهُمْ***م  نَ الجَهَالَةِ هَاجَ القَوْمُ أوْ جَفَلُوا
مَالُوا عَنِ الحَقِّ وَاعْوَجَّتْ رِقَابُهُمُ***وَ  َعَّرُوا الخَدَّ لِلأَنْوَارِ وَارْتَحَلُوا
يَقُولُ قَائِلُهَمْ: قُرَيْشُ يَجْمَعُهَا***فَ  ْلُ الرِّفَادَةِ وَالْآبَاءُ والْأُصُلُ
لكِنْ بَنُو هَاشِمٍ نَالُوا بِهِ شَرَفًا***مِنْهُ  ْ رَسُولُ الْهُدَى .. أَنَّى لَنَا رُسُلُ؟!
فَزَوَّرُوا قَوْلَهُمْ والكِبْرُ قَائِدُهُمْ***وَ  لْكُفْرُ يَجْمَعُهُمْ..يَ  حْدُو بِهِمْ هُبَلُ
رَمَوْكَ بِالسِحْرِ قَالُوا كَاهِنٌ كَذِبٌ***يَا وَيْحَهُمْ .. لَيْتَهُمْ فِي قَوْلِهِمْ عَدَلُوا
مِن الغَرَائبِ -لا يدْرُونَ خَيْبَتَهُمْ-***أنْ يَكْفُرُوا حَسَدًا والعَقْلُ يُعْتَقَلُ
يَا آلَ ياسِرَ صَبْرًا إنَّ مَوْعدَكُم***جَن  َاتُ ربِّي ومِن أنهارِهَا العَسَلُ
شَاهِدْ سُمَيَّةَ تَأبَى أنْ تَلينَ لَهُمْ***بِمِثْل   هذِي القُلُوبِ يُضْرَب الْمَثَلُ
ومِن بِلَالٍ أَتَانَا قَوْلَهُ "أَحَدٌ"***فَبِال  هُدَى قَدْ عَلَا وَالقوْمُ قَد سَفَلُوا
ويَوْمَ جاءَكَ ميكَائِيلُ مُنتَقِمًا***مِن  هُمْ -أَبَيْتَ لَعَلَّ الْجُرْحَ يَنْدَمِلُ
وحين مَسْرَاكَ -سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أسرَى-***كُنْتَ الْإِمَامَ وَصَلَّى خَلْفَكَ الرُّسُلُ
تِلْكُمْ قُرَيْشٌ عَلَى قَتْلِ الْهُدَى اجْتَمَعُوا***وع  صْمَةُ اللهِ آوَتْهُ فَمَا وَصَلُوا
وَدَّعْتَ مَكَّةَ لمَّا أَنْ قَلَاكَ بِهَا***-وَحَارَبَ الْحَقَّ فِيهَا- الْجَارُ وَالْأَهَلُ
هَاجَرْتَ مِنْ حَرَمِ الْأَحْبَابِ فِي غَلَسٍ***وَالدَّ  ْعُ تَجْرِي بِهِ الْأَحْدَاقُ والْمُقَلُ
وَكُنْتَ فِي كَنَفِ الرَّحْمَنِ مُعْتَصِمًا***وه  مْ بِآثَارِهِمْ أَغْوَتْهُمُ السُّبُلُ
وَالْعَنْكبُوتُ بَنَتْ بَيْتًا لِتُوهِنَهُمْ***  َالطَّيْرُ عَشَّشَ وَالأَسْتَارُ تَنْسَدِلُ
مِنَ الْعَجَائِب أنَّ الصَّخْرَ يَعْشَقُهُ***هَل   شَاهَدُوا أُحُدًا؟.. يا حَبَّذَا الْجَبَلُ!
وَالضَبُّ يُؤْمِنُ وَالْإنْسَانُ يَكْفُرُهُ***وَا  ْجِزْع يَبْكِي حَنِينًا كَيْفَ تَنْتَقِلُ؟
وّذَاكَ قَوْلُكَ يَوْمَ الْفَتْحِ إِذْ وُقِفُوا***مِنْ قَبْلُ كَمْ جَهِلُوا أَوَعّذَّبُوا.. قَتَلُوا
قُلْتَ اذْهَبُوا –كَرَمًا- فَأَنْتُمُ الطُّلَقَا***وَك  انَ مَا كَانَ أَنْ بَابَ الْهُدَى دَخَلُوا
صَدَعْتُ صَمْتِي بِمَدْحِ المُصْطَفَى طَمَعًا***فِي أَنْ أَنَالَ الرِّضَا والدَّمْعُ يَنْهَمِلُ

*شعر د.عبد الناصر بدري أمين - مكة المكرمة 25/04/1919م*

*
*
*

----------

